# T.R.U. Ball Archery Official Abyss/FulKrum Giveaway!



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We will give away a release every 3,500 views, so invite your friends!
You get to pick either The Abyss or FulKrum as your prize!

Feel free to ask any questions in this thread!

Here are some videos explaining the groundbreaking releases!


----------



## Anthony_A (Jun 27, 2011)

The releases look awesome! Can't wait to see one in action!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

In for this thanks


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

These look really nice!


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking good...


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Are they the same size and head spacing? Scott lied about my backspin and core. Theres about 1/4 in difference in head space


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

me me me!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

im gonna have to pawn off my kids with all the goodies from tru ball this season..

accutouch and now this.. 

in for a win.. or 50 wins.. ..  

awesome stuff


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Are they the same size and head spacing? Scott lied about my backspin and core. Theres about 1/4 in difference in head space


They are the same! This release was made so you could easily change from a hinge to a thumb button!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

I have to get in on this one. Win one, buy the other. Or buy both and know that some of the proceeds are going to a good cause


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

May need one of each...


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome looking releases, count me in!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> They are the same! This release was made so you could easily change from a hinge to a thumb button!


I watched videos lol. Whats the price? By way thanks for adding to debt. Got to buy these and the new sight now


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

Can't wait to try them both out


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks like a very easy release to adjust...not like the BT Gold's I currently shoot...


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Will there be different handle sizes as with the Inside Out X, HT, HT Pro Brass, HBC etc?


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Awesome looking release! I am glad that they are so comparable. Alot of events I wished I had a thumb to get some harder shots


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

also ? how much will they retail for ?, just so i know what the lowest price i can go on selling kids for.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Awesome. Will have to make the 30 minute drive to S&S to put my hands on them.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Interesting.... I'll be trying them out soon....


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I think that Jesse learned what he likes in a release from me. Yeah, I'm pretty sure that he did. I knew that if he listened to me long enough that it would finally sink in. Lol. I'll have to get that Fulkrum. Really nice.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Awesome can't wait !!!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

And the Christmas list just got a bit longer....very nice!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Is the LAS system on the Fulkrum as stated in the video?? I see it on the picture of the Abyss but not on the Fulkrum. Love to win one of these!!
Thanks for the opportunity,


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

jclark_65 said:


> Is the LAS system on the Fulkrum as stated in the video?? I see it on the picture of the Abyss but not on the Fulkrum. Love to win one of these!!
> Thanks for the opportunity,


Yes they both have the LAS!


----------



## Josh Flynn (Apr 22, 2014)

Sweet releases. Wish I had one.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Reaper1717 (Aug 4, 2013)

All in. hope to be able to check these out at Vegas!!!!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Will there be different handle sizes as with the Inside Out X, HT, HT Pro Brass, HBC etc?


The Abyss and FulKrum were designed to fit just like the HT! The finger size compared to the Inside out is almost identical.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh man i really really want one of these. Please please let it be me


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome job Truball! Genius idea here!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool looking releases, can't wait to shoot the hinge.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow after watching both of the videos I really want to try these. There really are some awesome additions in these releases. I really like the idea of moving the head to your personal comfort. I have always shot thumb release but the hinge looks good too. Do both of these only come in 3 finger options?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I'm in!! So nice to see a marking on the hotness adjustment for the back tension!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

DeanH said:


> also ? how much will they retail for ?, just so i know what the lowest price i can go on selling kids for.


Abyss retail medium or large:$279.99

FulKrum retail medium or large:$259.99


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice!! Would love to try one out!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

The hinge looks very nice with the adjustability of the LAS and heat. Lots of options for anyone shooting a hinge to try out. I am really looking forward to trying one out.


----------



## Buckethead Jedi (May 20, 2011)

Cool releases.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Sign me up!! I can't wait to get this release in my hands!


----------



## Geoff.Gonseth (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in. Hinge looks sweet.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

jrandres said:


> Wow after watching both of the videos I really want to try these. There really are some awesome additions in these releases. I really like the idea of moving the head to your personal comfort. I have always shot thumb release but the hinge looks good too. Do both of these only come in 3 finger options?


They only come in a 3 finger model.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Need! Need!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Are they the same size and head spacing? Scott lied about my backspin and core. Theres about 1/4 in difference in head space


Jesse made sure that they did!!!! so YES LOL


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

There is also more info available on our website:

http://www.truball.com/Fulkrum.html


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

Awesome job guys! Can't wait to shoot them


----------



## Janet (Mar 10, 2013)

Love to try it.


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm liking the brass button release idea. These releases offer some different adjustablity options than what's been offered in the past. Nice to see inovation.


----------



## Jimbo61 (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks very cool!


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

3,500 can't get here fast enough haha


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

count me in


----------



## KnottyPine (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice looking releases with alot of adjustments. I'm in.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks great would like to try either or both


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## hanne.buemom (Dec 5, 2014)

Please sign me up for this comp. Love the looks of both realeses [emoji12] Think I will be more than happy if the Abyss realese is in a Christmas parcel with my name on


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man this looks sweet!! Thanks for the give away fellas!!


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Omg!! Wanty need the abyss


----------



## 35WLN (Oct 4, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks awesome. In on this!


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice! im in....I gotta win one of these darn give aways some day!


----------



## ghostbaits (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks GREAT! Hinge and button that are easy to switch back and forth to!!!!

Jim


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow those look awesome. I have been seeing all the leaked photos for Jessie on FB. Count me in!


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

can't wait to try them out, they look great.


----------



## WI Bowhunter 2 (Dec 26, 2006)

In. Thank you.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks Good!!!!!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm in on this. FulKrum in M please. Lets get this out to me before my indoor season starts at the first of the year please!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> They only come in a 3 finger model.


I really do like my current 4 finger Boss X, but I'm sure the 3 finger would work out great too.


----------



## jahnke76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Look nice might have to try one.


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In for this one!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it crazy that I keep going to other posts and then back to this to increase the view count? lol come on 3500 views


----------



## lottking (Sep 2, 2009)

I am in too.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Look sweet


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice ! Need one!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We are proud to say a portion of these sales will go to help fight Breast Cancer!


----------



## STILLhntr777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Abyss looks sick! Sign me up!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah i saw that at the end of the videos, that is an awesome way to pay it forward.


----------



## Crossroad (Aug 10, 2013)

I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Ringleader (Jul 19, 2008)

Both releases look very interesting!! Hope I win one.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Both look really nice and I really like being able to pick between a hinge and a thumb release. The only possibly improvement would be some containment system on the abyss so you could leave it attached to your bow in the treestand.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> We are proud to say a portion of these sales will go to help fight Breast Cancer!
> View attachment 2101326


That's great. Good to see companies giving back.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow that looks great! I would love to try either one of these out.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

In for a chance! Truball has some awsome gear coming out in 2015!


----------



## michaelfonseca1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks great, would mind the hinge.


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice! I'm down for one.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

would like to try one.


----------



## dhardin (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone know when they will be available to order?


----------



## Robert Carwile (Nov 14, 2014)

How do you register? Just respond to the thread?


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## muro9919 (Oct 26, 2013)

just hoping Santa is reading AT and bring me one


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Releases look great! Im in! Thanks


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

They look nice.... I'll try one if they come to my area.


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice! I want in, too!


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

In for it thanks would like to try this


----------



## rgardner (Apr 1, 2003)

Im in they look great!


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Like the looks of the thumb trigger!


----------



## cappe_ (Oct 3, 2013)

They both look really nice. Do they have a machined grip pattern like the hbc?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Giving back to cancer research! Kudos to you guys! That's awesome as all get out!!


----------



## smakincoues (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

good stuff thanks


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

did i win yet ?


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Robert Carwile said:


> How do you register? Just respond to the thread?


Yes!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

dhardin said:


> Anyone know when they will be available to order?


These will be available early 2015!


----------



## YammyMonkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Is the weight of the release (each one) listed somewhere and I missed it?


----------



## 3Dfever65 (Feb 9, 2006)

very nice


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

good lookin releases gonna have to try them!!! msrp???


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool.....Here we go again! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Niiiiice! 
Count me in...


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

Would love to try one


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> good lookin releases gonna have to try them!!! msrp???


MSRP was listed earlier in the thread.


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

I'm In Thanks!


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

looks great


----------



## NextGenArchery (Mar 28, 2010)

fingers crossed!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> We are proud to say a portion of these sales will go to help fight Breast Cancer!
> View attachment 2101326


Very cool. Much respect.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice. The FulKrum in awfully intriguing.


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonna have to try both


----------



## bowhunter2232 (Jan 5, 2009)

Look great count me in.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like an amazing release! I'm in.....!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank for the chance


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice,but it will have to be very special to replace my HBC.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

wow, these look nice... would't mind owning either


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Can't wait to try both of these!


----------



## Roverrich (Mar 3, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the looks of the abyss.


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Here we go again!


----------



## oldglory (Jan 25, 2008)

pretty sweet design I cant wait to try one out!!


----------



## cadethearcher (Jul 28, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I like em.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Both look great when do they come out? Liking the abyss.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Over a third of the way there! Let's give away a release!


----------



## PaHunter80 (Oct 2, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Kighty7 said:


> Both look great when do they come out? Liking the abyss.


They will be coming out early 2015! But we are taking orders now!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Come on 3500, i need a release for the target bow i just bought. and this release would look good with my black and gold apex 7 :wink:


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

wow


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Come one 3,500 !!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

In for the win!


----------



## jono446 (May 7, 2014)

That fulkrum looks awesome!


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Want the abyss


----------



## ozzyrdg (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good. Can't wait to try one out


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Yea buddy


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Dang these things can be moved all around can't they?


----------



## cblackmar (Jun 15, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## mopahls (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice I cant wait to shoot them.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Views, views, views!


----------



## crashnburn715 (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks nice count me in


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep it up top!!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been dying to try a release of this sort...just can't afford it right now...so in for the win.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Sweet! I need one of those!


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Look great


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Almost 2000 views in four hours..... That escalated quickly haha


----------



## fortyx (Aug 15, 2010)

Cant wait to try these.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

abyss is the one i want


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks good to me !!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Come on guys we can get it to 3500, i really want one of these lol


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Look nice, released right after I ordered my hbc


----------



## wilde1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Worth the wait. Looks good.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Dang, about 3 weeks ago, I bought a TRU Ball Fang Four-Finger Release with the wrist strap and thanks to those videos, I now NEED to upgrade!


----------



## Thorpe729 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet can't wait to try one out!!


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

In it!
thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in. :thumb:


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

You guys at TRU ball/Axcel are awesome for doing these give aways, good luck to everyone


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Great innovation.......count me in. - John


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks Nice. Nice concept to have the same feel for hinge/thumb release.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Any chance of an aluminum version?


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

cool!!!


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

FulKrum video shows 1 or 2 dots for different speed clicks so is there actually 3 sides? Slow click, fast click, and smooth?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice release,looks like a winner !!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## JWest (Jun 13, 2002)

WOW....Very innovative.... Amazing idea to match up the hinge and button releases. Pulling out the button on a windy day will be that much easier.


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

Really nice set of releases. Jesse has put a lot of time into them so that they are perfect. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Would like to give one of these a whirl, love my TruBall release had one of the first ones with the dual ball connection.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Convince me to switch from my Scott's tru ball! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking good!!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Kellg79 said:


> Abyss retail medium or large:$279.99
> 
> FulKrum retail medium or large:$259.99


Whew! Guess I better enter to win. 
Can't seem to tell from the pics, does the handle taper like the HBC? I'm hoping not.


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

very nice looking releases.


----------



## bctklk27 (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome looking releases


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Some nice looking releases.


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like a few sweet releases. Definately something i would love to try out


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back aready


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

Have to try one now.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Come on this is my lucky day! UofA is going to win as well! Go cats!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Bump to top


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

In please


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Would like to know if they taper also


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I would definitely like to try the Abyss ... 
When will these be available ?


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

Heck yea I want both!!!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

almost to 3500!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

skiisme753 said:


> FulKrum video shows 1 or 2 dots for different speed clicks so is there actually 3 sides? Slow click, fast click, and smooth?


I think they said two adjustment wheels.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool looking releases


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow! Very interesting concepts for those who switch between Thumb and Hinge releases. Very interested in the Abyss!


----------



## Bow-bow (Dec 20, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Throw me in!!! That hinge looks sawweeeet!!!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm in , awsome releases


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

In For a Chance


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

108 views left


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Getting close!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Getting close! Sign me up!


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

In for a nice release and a good plan to have matching releases.


----------



## pbc (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh yes the best of both worlds a hing and a thumb trigger in one.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In because work is over!


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

In there, like swim wear


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

In also, thx.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Really liking the look of the Abyss.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Is the loading level a new design on thumb release or is it like the 360/xboss?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

The hinge is looking super sweet especially after checking out the videos !


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

I need the fulcrum to go with my ht pro.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally, watched the videos and read all the posts. Definitely cool, I've always wanted a BT and thumb trigger that were exactly the same. I have a Stan sx3 and an element and they are definitely not the same.


----------



## whitetail_fury2 (Nov 6, 2006)

looks like a couple more winners for truball


----------



## ontargetvail (Jan 8, 2014)

Definitely in on this.


----------



## Lefty25 (Oct 25, 2005)

Same distance from D loop to hand for both trigger and hinge, Awesome!!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

skiisme753 said:


> FulKrum video shows 1 or 2 dots for different speed clicks so is there actually 3 sides? Slow click, fast click, and smooth?


There is actually 3. There is actually a standard speed clicker (1) dot, a fast clicker (2) dots, and a faster clicker (3) dots. All clickers have the ability to not have a click. The feature for an extra click option was recently added due to popular demand!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In for the next one!!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> Whew! Guess I better enter to win.
> Can't seem to tell from the pics, does the handle taper like the HBC? I'm hoping not.


There is no taper!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Great releases, love my Fang. What I really like though is what the company stands for. . . " Jesus Christ is the Only Unlimited Resource"


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

In!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

This is going to be a sweet release no doubt! Thanks again fellas!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like we hit 3,500! The winner will be announced on Monday! Let's see if I can announce 2 winners on Monday!


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

Would like to try one.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks again for the great giveaways.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Let's see if we can give these all away this weekend! Which release do you want, The Abyss or FulKrum?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> Let's see if we can give these all away this weekend! Which release do you want, The Abyss or FulKrum?


You can't have just 1. You need to put together a multi pack where you can buy then both at the same time and save a little.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who have made this a big hit yet again! Jesse B, and the entire TRU Family are really enthusiastic about this product and we know that with Jesse's donation to Breast Cancer Reasearch, we truly are making a difference! 

We have already reached the views for one winner and I am sure that with this reception we will reach more over the weekend! With that said I want to give the winners a professional splash with their username, so winners will be announced Monday! I hope you can wait. 

Good Luck to all! Let keep it TTT!!


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Kellg79 said:


> Let's see if we can give these all away this weekend! Which release do you want, The Abyss or FulKrum?


Fulkrum!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

The abyss!!!


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like a FulKrum would be my pick. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> You can't have just 1. You need to put together a multi pack where you can buy then both at the same time and save a little.


There you go. That would be sweet.

Thumb trigger for hunting and hinge for target.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Getting close!Abyss!!!!!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Fulkrum.....Abyss. Fulkrum.....Abyss. Fulkrum.....Abyss, decisions, decisions, decisions! In again. - John


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Send me one. It'll be an awesome wedding present.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm back.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Gee... They are a little too pricey for me.. But gee they are sweet looking releases...Yes I would take an Abyss,,,, take it, hug it, pat it and call it george!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

I would like to be entered


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Is the hole the same size for the medium and large ?? Sorry if this has been asked.


----------



## davefaul (Jan 2, 2014)

Any chance of an Aussie winning this? If so - I'm in for Fulkrum!

EDIT - fixed spelling


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Shiny! I like the color


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

davefaul said:


> Any chance of an Aussie winning this? Is so - I'm in for Fulkcrum!


Everyone has a chance!


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Fantastic, I'm in!


----------



## craneman1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice looking releases.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Bump for dinner


----------



## davefaul (Jan 2, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Everyone has a chance!


Woohoo! I want to ditch my Backspin and Core.

And sorry for the spelling mistake, i just started wearing glasses  FULKRUM!!!!!


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

In---would love win one! Don't know if I would ever give up my Sweet Spott II though..........


----------



## Wesr (Aug 21, 2013)

Those are 2 sweet looking pieces of work
Thumbs up x2


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been wanting to try a tru ball for a while now. Got my attention.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd love to try the Abyss. really like the adjustable head concept.


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

I like the idea that they are identical. Finally a hinge and a thumb trigger that match, good job TRU BALL!!!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I'm in for a new release!


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

Awesome company as always! I'm in!


----------



## ghosthunterNE (Jul 3, 2006)

Look great, hope I get a chance to shoot one.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Those releases are awesome! Can't wait to shoot one!!!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Fulkrum looks good to me.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Appreciate Truball doing these giveaways lately. Nice to see something other than the usual AT Press Release.


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> You can't have just 1. You need to put together a multi pack where you can buy then both at the same time and save a little.


This right here. Might as well have one with the accutouch added as well.


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice designs


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

FulKrum for me... love to try that out


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Anarchist_Otter (Mar 26, 2013)

Sometimes I wish i wasn't a poor college student haha


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in for the thumb release!


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Both look sweet..really hoping I get one of 'em to try out.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Let's give one away! I really want to try the thumb release


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am in


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, 5671 views in less than day cant wait to try one of these out.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

In!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

In again for the shiny thumb trigger!


----------



## McKee11 (May 28, 2003)

Can't wait to try one.


----------



## locusthill1831 (Apr 3, 2010)

Fulkrum looks great!


----------



## targetswacker (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a honey badger but would like to try this out!


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

Nice!!!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Back in....I usually don't wish for Monday to get here faster!


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Interesting, look good. Will definitely be trying these out...


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in on this one


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Why not, again.


----------



## gdroberson (Oct 28, 2012)

you can never have enough


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in. I need a new thumb release.


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great looking releases! Glad a portion of the proceeds are going to a good cause! Count me in!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

In for round two.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Early 2015?? Like are you gonna have them in Vegas???


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

in for round. ?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Kellg79 said:


> Let's see if we can give these all away this weekend! Which release do you want, The Abyss or FulKrum?


I want BOTH!!!! LOL


----------



## steve101610 (Nov 8, 2012)

Im liking the looks of the fulkrum


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm In.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks mighty good. After 20 years with a calliper release it may be time for a change !


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

In for this!


----------



## comeonman (Dec 6, 2014)

me to


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Grnheadhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice! I'm in!


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again! Need me some more hinges for vegas!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Keeping this up while I'm on the road, good luck.


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Back up


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow I'm in for round two again. I really want to try both of these! Good luck everyone, it is going to be a long weekend for us all!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> You can't have just 1. You need to put together a multi pack where you can buy then both at the same time and save a little.


I still think this is an award winning idea


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

We got to 7000 views in a day


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> We got to 7000 views in a day


Wowser. It hasn't even been one day. It's been hours technically


----------



## sshepard (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in for the win


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Wowser. It hasn't even been one day. It's been hours technically


Yea not even 12 hrs at that lol


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

Those look great can't wait to try them.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Be a part of the addiction.


----------



## Bone8Collector (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## dakota09 (Aug 23, 2014)

They look great! Can't wait to try them! Although my wife my flip when I bring them home lol


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep it up !! This is awesome.


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Been eagerly anticipating this release. Looks super cool.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like we made 7,000! I guess we will be picking 2 winners on Monday! Let's see if we can give away 3 in under 24 hours!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

I am going to have to try one of these out regardless. But I will have to be in again


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

In again


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I am in love to try one.


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Im in


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

TRU has been busy! Nice looking releases here. Wow, they have some neat stuff this year.


----------



## valamer (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Great addition to an already great lineup of releases. Nice job TRU Ball!


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Count me in as well


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

count me in


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Im in


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice. I'm in


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm In


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Cant wait to shoot them!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for some releases.


----------



## Lefty25 (Oct 25, 2005)

when will they be for sale? Retail price?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Ugh I just bought the inside out x. Now I see this!


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in...maybe I'll actually win one of these giveaways for once!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, this escalated quickly.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, in again for 3rd one. Hoping to win a FulKrum.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

A lot of interest being shown for some great products


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

must try winning...


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Two releases...my odds just doubled, aw yeah.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep it up top fellas!


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

Great.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I want one of each.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

In...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

What check... In


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

I'm In!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Round three!


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Clount me in please, just realised I lost my back up sweet spot


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

In for round three. Just shows how great of a product truball puts out and how great it is of them to do another giveaway


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

in=
many thanks-
Doc


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

thinking it will go well with my fang


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish tru would make the hbc in a thumb version...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Grumpy uofa fan here. Cheer me up!


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Round 3!


----------



## Thx1138jt (Dec 3, 2011)

They look nice. I'm in.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Will the abyss release with a "short" or close to center thumb position at certain angles interfere with the pointer finger position?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

For example if the barrel was rotated more out towards the natural thumb position from the picture below:


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

could easily transition from thumb to hinge and back.. 


so im gonna try this, was going for an incredible or fang 4. but im hoping to end up with a hinge in the end, abyss seems like the best point to start, hook and good shape and in brass. 

It ticks all the boxes for me. 

Price tho ? i have ze schneeky feeling it will be up there.


----------



## Janss72 (Mar 12, 2012)

dont care the cost i will have a fulkrum! i must!!!!


----------



## Thx1138jt (Dec 3, 2011)

Prices were in pg 2. 

Msrp 

$279 for Abyss 
$259 for Fulkrum


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

i hope i better win one cos those prices are out of my range 200 + for a release ..


----------



## Scowd (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Sure why not, I'll play.


----------



## cappe_ (Oct 3, 2013)

I love my HT Pro but I might have to give this one a try


----------



## DaveB (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool I'm in


----------



## barakuda (Nov 5, 2007)

Me please me


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

x-mas present .. yesh !!


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

CHRISTMAS pls


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

I have 3 BT Ultra's and would be interested in the Abyss for a slight change of pace. Both look super.

rbro


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

in for theses


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would love to try a fulkrum


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Ifr I have to pick just one, it would have to be the Fulkrum!!!


----------



## AidanC (Sep 1, 2011)

The release i have been waiting for! 

Cannot wait to try it  

And right before Christmas too, what a gift


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Morning bump


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks again for a great giveaway......over 10K views so far! I can't wait until Monday......That's the second time I've said that and it still feels weird. Have a great weekend out there!


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

Fulcrum would round out my set of BT gold and HT pro.. Now just need the skill to shoot like Jesse ;-)

T


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like we are on for a 4th one. I'm in again. I am so hoping I can get my hands on a FulKrum.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Great Christmas present... Come on Santa!!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

im a STAN man. convert me!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

This giveaway is even destroying the accutouch one they did last month


----------



## hamrick10 (Sep 3, 2006)

OK I am In!!!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

That fulkrum looks sweet


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

up for the morning


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm in! Love the concept of the Fulcrum!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Winner


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

In again


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

So much in it to win it!!


----------



## jpkidd3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> We will give away a release every 3,500 views, so invite your friends!
> You get to pick either The Abyss or FulKrum as your prize!
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions in this thread!
> ...


these look nice.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Once more


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

In again for a great looking release


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I sure would like one.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

In again


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

In again...


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

fulkrum


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

The number of views really shot up over night


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up again


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

Im in nice looking releases


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Meee!!!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Already at 3.....Soon to be 4 on the Giveaway! Another nice gesture from T.R.U. Ball Archery.....Part of each sale go to Breast Cancer Research at the Windber Research Institute....In again!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Wow this escalated quickly


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I will take them both


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

FulKrum is very nice.


----------



## patriot338 (Dec 25, 2009)

Do they only come in 3 finger models?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in, Thanks T.R.U. Ball.


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

Really good lookin!!!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Just got my t-shirt from the Accutouch giveaway yesterday, so in more.

As interesting as the Accutouch is, and as much as I had my eye on a Honey Badger Claw, the FulKrum REALLY has me interested!!! Especially with the matched *BRASS* Abyss. Is the Abyss the first brass thumb trigger release?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

patriot338 said:


> Do they only come in 3 finger models?


I believe they are only 3 finger models.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Put me in again and again, I really want to try these


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again please


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

In again. The FulKrum.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! Over 12,000 views in less than 24 hours! I think these releases are getting everyone's attention.


----------



## shadeson (Oct 8, 2013)

I love my Boss X, but looking forward to trying these!!


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

in again


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

They look good


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Good morning fellas! Let's keep it at the top, get the word out!


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

I want one of each!


----------



## ohiobowhntr24 (Jun 22, 2007)

Very cool! I'm in


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

In please


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks great, as always top quality product!


----------



## crater_comet (Dec 24, 2009)

A nice piece


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Put me in.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

fulKrum would be nice, Thank You


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man the views on this are skyrocketing for sure!!

So cool about donating to cancer research !


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

In again!!!


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

im in for one


----------



## cskarns (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in!!! I love all my T.R.U. Ball releases!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The more I look, the more I like.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the top


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Once more for round 3.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

In again! Very nice for tru ball to do this!!


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Saturday morning wake-up!


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Put me in again! Come on FulKrum!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep it up!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep it up top!

There is such a huge amount of adjustment on both of these, you guys may have just out done yourselves! Going to be a fantastic year for truball for sure!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I really like that the head on the thumb release being that moveable, I bet its very comfortable to shoot


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

In again


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in, hope i win


----------



## golfnut721 (Dec 29, 2008)

They look great. Count me in.


----------



## bfahl (Aug 25, 2007)

Id love to try one


----------



## chuache (Mar 25, 2010)

Fulkrum, awesome


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

In again!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

Still so much in !!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back at it


----------



## Thx1138jt (Dec 3, 2011)

In again


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

In again


----------



## rswinky (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweet releases!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back to back


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

They look nice! Need a new hinge!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Keeping it up


----------



## Skip1981 (May 11, 2013)

Send it on!!


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll try this too!


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Releases*

Are they available for purchase


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, in for round three!


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

In again (do we register again every time it hits another 3500?)


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

I will throw my name into the hat again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning, keep it up!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Look sweet.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## jegeig (Dec 1, 2013)

Look awesome. I'm in


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

These look great!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

At this rate we are going to give all these releases away by Monday!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Kellg79 said:


> At this rate we are going to give all these releases away by Monday!


That's what I like tohear! In again!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Bump for lunch


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

In round 3!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Mtrent3450 (Sep 8, 2014)

Those are pretty nice. Would love to try them out.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in again


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> At this rate we are going to give all these releases away by Monday!


That's the plan! Let's do it


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Good vibes today rocking the tru ball shirt!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

All the way to the top.....


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

in again please


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Im in! Thanks


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

15k in 24hrs


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Sounds great


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

This cool I am looking for a new release. Hope I win


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

I always thought a release where you can adjust the travel after the click would be awesome, might have to try one.
Problem is, there's a good chance that I'm leaving the store with it after I tried it out.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow.....Over 15K already! Monday could be upper 40K's!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

Im rdy with address and open mailbox !!!!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

If this is the 3rd rd put me in again


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In again for the next one. I want to than Tru Ball for doing this awesome give a way!!


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

A chance at a free release? I'm in. I've wanted to try a hinge or thumb release but can't fork out that kind of change. I sure like my fang index release!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Would love to try one of these out. Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Entered


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I will go in again.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Is tru ball doing a vegas seminar again this year?


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

Where can these be bought?


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm inD


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

I am in


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

elkhunter60 said:


> Where can these be bought?


Nowhere yet. Early 2015 is what was said earlier. Then they should start showing up at your favorite tru ball dealer


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Is tru ball doing a vegas seminar again this year?


Would be awesome if you could set up better microphones this year, if you're doing one.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

In again.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Gotta get in for the next round


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't wait for Monday to see who all wins, when will the winners be announced on monday?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I would like to win them please!!!


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in again


----------



## KnottyPine (Nov 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

in again..... all i want is the thumb release....... Pretty please!!


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

................"All I want for Christmas is my T.R.U Ball release..... my T.R.U Ball release.............."


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Need one, thanks!


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

I can't wait to get my hand on a Fulcrum.
It looks to be perfect for me


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Would give one s try


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow almost at 5!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Did they say how many are being given away?


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Let's do this!


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Abyss looks great. I'm in


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Moving up


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

innovations at t.r.u ball keep getting better and better cant wait to try one!!!!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

lets make it a cool 20K before weekend is over


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

This thing is climbing fast!


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

Any date when they will be available?


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Keep it moving, want one!


----------



## Jaymo37 (Dec 23, 2013)

These look great! Between these and the accutouch you guys are making it tough to hang on to my cash. Great looking year for T.R.U. Ball / Axcel


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Oops, forgot my size. M Fulkrum.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got my shirt from the sight contest. TRU rocks.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Good looking shirt.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

At this rate, we're going to easily pass 20,000 views by Sunday evening!


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Great looking releases. The fulkrum is one awesome looking hinge release. Might have to have one of these.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep them coming!


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Back in again.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

TRU Ball is putting out some really great products this year.......


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I just got my shirt from the sight contest. TRU rocks.
> View attachment 2102035


That's awesome!!!


----------



## Farkie (Nov 19, 2011)

Well... guess I need one now!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep it up top everyone !

Thanks again to truball for another excellent give away! Great company right here!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm in this time as well


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## Anarchist_Otter (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

BMWrider said:


> At this rate, we're going to easily pass 20,000 views by Sunday evening!


That's awesome. Keep it going!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I just got my shirt from the sight contest. TRU rocks.
> View attachment 2102035


Got mine yesterday


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Going to check the mail right now.....Back in for these awesome releases.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

cappe_ said:


> They both look really nice. Do they have a machined grip pattern like the hbc?


Yes. First finger is smooth for rotation. Same machines grip pattern on second and third fingers.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Is the loading level a new design on thumb release or is it like the 360/xboss?


Yes. Quieter and softer to cock.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

lets hit 35k on monday!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In again


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Huntin Hard said:


> Is the hole the same size for the medium and large ?? Sorry if this has been asked.


The hole sizing is similar to what we have featured on the Inside Out X releases.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Will the abyss release with a "short" or close to center thumb position at certain angles interfere with the pointer finger position?


The knurled thumb peg can be attached directly to the release trigger in a few locations for shorter grips. The extension can be used without interference for a relaxed or longer grip.


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

In.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

ThunderEagle said:


> Just got my t-shirt from the Accutouch giveaway yesterday, so in more.
> 
> As interesting as the Accutouch is, and as much as I had my eye on a Honey Badger Claw, the FulKrum REALLY has me interested!!! Especially with the matched *BRASS* Abyss. Is the Abyss the first brass thumb trigger release?


It is our first brass thumb trigger release and our first with a matching back tension to provide identical impact points.


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

In again


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Is tru ball doing a vegas seminar again this year?


We will be hosting two seminars at the ATA show, featuring some special speakers: Jesse Broadwater, Reo Wilde, Brady Ellison, and Jake Kaminski. Be sure to tell your local dealer to attend and ask some of your questions there!


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

elkhunter60 said:


> Where can these be bought?


Be sure to tell your local dealer that you are interested in these releases so they can order them at the ATA show and get them in their shop for you to get your hands on! You can always check Lancaster Archery Supply's online store for availability of a possible pre-order, but they won't be shipping until 2015.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Wow, looks like we love give aways on AT.:wink:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

KeyRey85 said:


> The knurled thumb peg can be attached directly to the release trigger in a few locations for shorter grips. The extension can be used without interference for a relaxed or longer grip.


Great good to know. Thanks and see you in Vegas!


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome looking release! Very nice.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Really like the concept of these releases. Always tried to find one that you could do this with. Thanks


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In again for this round.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

KeyRey85 said:


> We will be hosting two seminars at the ATA show, featuring some special speakers: Jesse Broadwater, Reo Wilde, Brady Ellison, and Jake Kaminski. Be sure to tell your local dealer to attend and ask some of your questions there!


Will they be up on youtube again this year?


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

I will give one a go.


----------



## hanne.buemom (Dec 5, 2014)

Hope my local dealer here in Denmark, Baldurs Archery, is going to get these realeses for me to bye ( if I'm not winning the giveaway)


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Killer looking releases...


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Got my T-shirt!


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

IM in for a freebie


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Evening bump


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Need to replace my backspin


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

I like how adjustable they both are. Would like to try the hinge next to my backspin.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

in again


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again. Seriously can't wait for these to be released!


----------



## hoffers (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Gotta get me one.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Of each


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

love to try one


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Another bump before im drunk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Dang, just saw the MSRP on these. I sure hope I win one!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Perry24 said:


> Dang, just saw the MSRP on these. I sure hope I win one!


Me too! - John


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

in again for some sweet looking releases


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

I think this one has moved faster than the accutouch thread!


----------



## dg654772 (Oct 22, 2013)

I want one!!!! I got a new bow on the way and I need a release!!!!!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

In! Keep it at the top


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Great looking releases!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Keep it at the top. Need that FulKrum.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Up top for TRU Ball


----------



## KillerVega (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet releases. I would like one.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

cant wait to try this out


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep it at the top boys n girls


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok no problem


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Right there.....


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I want in.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

We're already at 5 releases to be given away on Monday!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump it up bump it up


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Up we go.


----------



## bridger (Apr 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in i really could use a new release


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In again, come on FulKrum


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Once more


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

In for which ever number we are at!!


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Man I need one of these hunnys!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

In for this. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Ttt in again!!!!!All bout that brass!Love some nice brass!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Heading for #6 right now!


----------



## thall (Jan 6, 2006)

Gotta have one


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Come on Monday!!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I want


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Joebert said:


> Come on Monday!!


Hey, that's my line!


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Im in!!!


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Would love an Abyss


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Thanks TRU Ball for the give away.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Count me in on 1 2 3 4 5 and 6!lol I'm in for the win!!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Umps


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump bump bump it up!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Huntin Hard said:


> In again





BMWrider said:


> We're already at 5 releases to be given away on Monday!


Wow...I can't keep up...can't see view count on tapatalk but I'm in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Fulkrum


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Fulkrum is sweet. Really like the design. Still haven't seen official weights on these. It's got to be up there because it's an entire index finger hole of brass


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Again


----------



## k-train (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Abyss


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Abyss


No its mine.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad to see they designed a back tension and a thumb release that you can have the same anchor point with no draw length change.look forward to checking them out.


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Has this thread left the top 5 since it was put up!!!


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

In again


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

In again


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the chance truball


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like we are going to give away all of the releases on Monday!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Round 6.....Maybe Round 8 by Monday!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Can I get in on this?


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigdaddysimp said:


> Can I get in on this?



You just did!


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hope they have some to try out in Florida.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Kellg79 said:


> Looks like we are going to give away all of the sights on Monday!


You're giving away sights too?


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bigdaddysimp said:


> You're giving away sights too?


Sorry! I was answering an Accutouch question! We are giving away 5 releases on Monday!


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Never thoight I'd be waiting so much for a Monday of all days haha! Thanks again guys!


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 12, 2014)

In!!!


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

Geeze so many veiws...man i want an abyss


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> Looks like we are going to give away all of the releases on Monday!


You guys might want to double production numbers and start now. I would say theres some intrest in these releases lol


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Well, looks like a big fail on these, no interest whatsoever. ;-)


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

All in.


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me again


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Tru ball makes Monday's a little better


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

In again


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

In again.


----------



## Bowdant (Nov 9, 2011)

I have always favored tru ball and have an ax3000 sight and an absolute 360 release both of which I love so I can hardly wait to get the money together to purchase an abyss and the fulcrum.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

In again.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Over 18,000 views already


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

In again


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Tru ball makes Monday's a little better


It's true. Never thought I would look forward to Monday. Ha


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Feels like Christmas Eve! Lol


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Did I win yet?? :wink:


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

Interested in the fulkrum

Hope to try one soon


----------



## brandonrol (Dec 1, 2014)

Count me in please!


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Great! I would love to try one of these.


----------



## AHoytAttack (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm IN!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Never thoight I'd be waiting so much for a Monday of all days haha! Thanks again guys!


I agree and am in again


----------



## dakota09 (Aug 23, 2014)

In again. Come on monday


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Also include me.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in again!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Another awesome giveaway here Folks


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Evening in...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Whichever one I don't win, I will buy the other.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, KellG, I think you should do 5 of each.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

In a second time


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

In again


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks awesome, I'm in.


----------



## Thx1138jt (Dec 3, 2011)

In again


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

is it x-mas yet ?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

In for win.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

innnnn


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

It is on my list.


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

In again!


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Back in, would love to test drive these releases. I am all about the Brass, bout the Brass..


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

A great opportunity,count me in please.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, I went offline due to traveling with work for 36 hours and this thing has exploded since. In with fingers crossed!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Tru Ball will sell a boatload of these, the archery industry has been waiting for a brass thumb release forever, to have a exact match hinge is unreal. Very, very smart.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Up top


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Back to the top for an innovative set of releases. Thank you Tru Ball for the opportunity to win one of these releases.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Back in, would love to test drive these releases. I am all about the Brass, bout the Brass..


Lol. I thought you were all about the ringer...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Lol. I thought you were all about the ringer...


Yep I am, love my Ringer!!!
Would not mind polishing it though, brass is fun!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Back to the top.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Dam, over 19k


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

up top


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

I need a new precious !


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Round 6 should be filled today......I wonder if T.R.U. Ball knew they'd get such a boom response on this thread? Let's get Round 7 in before they change their minds.....LOL! In agian!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

They are smart to do it....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I would expect many Scott owners to be jumping ship...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Morning


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> I would expect many Scott owners to be jumping ship...


I can see this happening.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Whichever one I don't win, I will buy the other.


Already told you , you cant win because i am going to win.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Need one of these to go with my Axcel sights.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

in again


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm in, again!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

In again


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Before work check in.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> Already told you , you cant win because i am going to win.


Turning over a new leaf?


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

They both look nice


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

in for next round


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Turning over a new leaf?


I might as well change. Since obama lied and has not.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> I would expect many Scott owners to be jumping ship...


Yea im ready lol. I will be back to all truball/axcel


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

cordini said:


> Round 6 should be filled today......I wonder if T.R.U. Ball knew they'd get such a boom response on this thread? Let's get Round 7 in before they change their minds.....LOL! In agian!


I thought they were giving 5 away like when they did accutouch giveaway


----------



## dfivdayz (Nov 7, 2012)

id like to try these out....thanks


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Lots of attention for these beauties !


----------



## basils (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Have they given detail on weight of the releases?


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

In again


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Off to work, just in case I have to buy one.:wink:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

cordini said:


> Round 6 should be filled today......I wonder if T.R.U. Ball knew they'd get such a boom response on this thread? Let's get Round 7 in before they change their minds.....LOL! In agian!


I'm pretty sure they did, after the very successful sight give away.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Glarner (Oct 18, 2013)

Love my current TRU Ball, and these look amazing as well.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I just read the very 1st post in closer detail.....5 releases being given away. Maybe we can talk them into a lucky 7......Whachya say T.R.U. Ball?? Regardless, get entered for your chance....Thanks again!


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cordini is right read the small print this was over after the 5th release was given away. They got us with the darn fine print lol


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Have they given detail on weight of the releases?


Not that I have seen. In again and off to shoot some 3D!


----------



## 2BMX (Jan 1, 2005)

Niiiccceeee


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

In.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Regardless of how many they are giving away ( that being 5 ) I think it still deserves attention because it's an awesome give away and their sales are going to benefit cancer research. That's a win win in my book!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

panther08 said:


> Cordini is right read the small print this was over after the 5th release was given away. They got us with the darn fine print lol





cordini said:


> I just read the very 1st post in closer detail.....5 releases being given away. Maybe we can talk them into a lucky 7......Whachya say T.R.U. Ball?? Regardless, get entered for your chance....Thanks again!


This is why I told Kellg79 they should do 5 of each.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> This is why I told Kellg79 they should do 5 of each.


As long as i win one i dont care. Lol


----------



## archerdan007 (May 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet Release


----------



## edge1771 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty nice looking releases!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Tru Ball is goining to do well with these releases, looking forward to some feedback/reviews from thoses that win.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Once more.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Go Vikings!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the to we go!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

In again


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for this opportunity


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

ok someone win this already  or i mean .. good luck everyone.. go win some!!


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Need me a FulKrum!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am back!


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

In again


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am back, one more time!


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I want one, Please!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you guys going to post more videos like you did for accutouch


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

In again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

nhns4 said:


>


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

vftcandy said:


>


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Tru Ball will sell a boatload of these, the archery industry has been waiting for a brass thumb release forever, to have a exact match hinge is unreal. Very, very smart.


I agree. And I think this will be a first where the hinge and thumb release are actually the same size and angles. It will be awesome to go from a hinge to a thumb trigger and not have to move things around


----------



## cstachler (Dec 2, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

In for the fulcrum


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

In again! Like that Fulcrum!


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

I want one....


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have all the other ones,I might as well have these.


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

In for the win


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

in again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

In it to win it...


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

in again


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anyone know the price tag on these?


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

In it to win it (or at least one).


----------



## boar4bowhunt (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in! Looks great!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Like the looks of the Fulcrum!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hoping for a new Tru Ball hinge!! Love the look of the FulKrum.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

the more i look at them the more i like them,good job t.r.u ball!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

stcks&strngs said:


> Does anyone know the price tag on these?


On page 2
its like 279 and 259


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

In for the win!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Lunch time bump looks like a few to be given away


----------



## Georgia dawg (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> On page 2
> its like 279 and 259


Great thanks!


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Wanna see it in my hands


----------



## hmbuttercup (Jan 24, 2009)

id try em


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

How does the Abyss do with Tarnish on the inside of the release? Just wonder if the ones being tested real world have been checked out internally. Brass tarnishes very fast when untouched.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In again


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

must land under my tree this year.. santa tru ball !!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll give another


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

In again, but I think it was over at 17,500 views.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

pick me, pick me


----------



## 35WLN (Oct 4, 2014)

List of the winners so far?


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

35WLN said:


> List of the winners so far?


Earlier they said that the winners would be announced Monday.

I am patiently waiting for them to call 5 names that are not mine


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

......


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

X-file said:


> Earlier they said that the winners would be announced Monday.
> 
> I am patiently waiting for them to call 5 names that are not mine




Me too but YA never know!' Still worth the try lol


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

KimberTac1911 said:


> On page 2
> its like 279 and 259


high dollar for high quality


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Are you guys going to post more videos like you did for accutouch


Hope so, although you truely never know until you get to play with them!


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

you guys are releasing some really cool stuff


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking releases! Wouldn't mind giving one a go.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol.!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

The more I check out the abyss the more I want it. It has some nice issues addressed that other brands haven't fixed with theirs.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

These look awesome! Can't wait to play with one!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Joebert said:


> The more I check out the abyss the more I want it. It has some nice issues addressed that other brands haven't fixed with theirs.


So very true


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

shank'em said:


> Lol.!


Im doing that too.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

jrandres said:


> So very true


I really like the adjustment range it has. That's such a huge feature, especially how the hook pivots around like it does. That's a game changer IMO


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Joebert said:


> I really like the adjustment range it has. That's such a huge feature, especially how the hook pivots around like it does. That's a game changer IMO


The fulkrum may pull me away from my longhorn pro and the abyss may pull me away from my just cuz


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Got mine yesterday


Mine too


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

X-file said:


> I am patiently waiting for them to call 5 names that are not mine


Me too. - John


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back at it


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Joebert said:


> I really like the adjustment range it has. That's such a huge feature, especially how the hook pivots around like it does. That's a game changer IMO


That's the part of it that I like the most, that adjustment in the head will make it comfortable to all


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> That's the part of it that I like the most, that adjustment in the head will make it comfortable to all


Should be fun trying all the settings


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

Please!


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

Love to try one


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I won the team 3D shoot this morning. Let's keep it rolling!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> ......


Never thought I would see the day the cat got your tongue.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

FulKrum for me please...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Keep on moving


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in again


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it !!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Joebert said:


> Bump it !!!


Just did


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm ready to try the fulkrum.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

20,000 views! Let's keep this going


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Incredible amount of views! In again for the FulKrum.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lets get to 25k by Monday


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

That shouldnt b hard to do


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm liking the Abyss !


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep it going!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Working on 25,000 Amazing response.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Get it to 21,000 and we're talking 6 releases to be given way on Monday. 20,000+ views since 11:00 am Friday ... Freakin' amazing.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

In again for the fulkrum, maybe it's 5 of each.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Up top again


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting looking releases


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Hope to get one


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im really hoping i can get a fulkrum


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

5 of each would be awesome


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Amazing, in again.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

In

Has any been given away??


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

In again


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I really want that thumb release


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

naturalsteel said:


> I'm liking the Abyss !


X2 looks solid!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

BowHuntnKY said:


> In
> 
> Has any been given away??


Believe winners will be selected Monday


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

in again


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Let's bring a few pictures into the thread and make it a little more interesting. Here is one from this morning. Just a couple of hoyts.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Even though there's only 5, keep it at the top.....I'm liking these releases! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Abyss looks like something I'd try


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up!


----------



## MrSkoorb (Nov 17, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> We will give away a release every 3,500 views, so invite your friends!
> You get to pick either The Abyss or FulKrum as your prize!
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions in this thread!
> ...


Having never used this type of release before, and quite frankly way out of my budget. It would be very cool to have one of these!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

5 of each? Please?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 5 of each? Please?


That would be some serious money


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to have one


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Agreed some serious coinage !! 

Hats off to them for some of the best give always I've seen here on AT! These guys care about us and what we want, I'm pumped they get involved with us like they do! That's a company worth spending my money on!'


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Supper time bump for TRU Ball !


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

KimberTac1911 said:


> That would be some serious money


Gotta spend $$ to make $$. Fulkrum In size M please.:wink:


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in again


----------



## FatShaftin (Jul 15, 2014)

You can count me in!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I wanted to try the honey badger release but now I really want one of these


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

In please


----------



## KnottyPine (Nov 3, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## keltacer (Oct 19, 2014)

Me too. In!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In again, evening bump for an awesome give away.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Almost Monday


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in, thank you very much for the giveaway. Other companies need to take note how market products and take care of your customer base, very generous offer T.R.U. Ball.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

in for the night


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

In again!!!!


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm ready for a new release.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

In like Flynn......


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody think it will hit 21,000 views by tomorrow morning?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

samson99 said:


> Anybody think it will hit 21,000 views by tomorrow morning?


At this rate (nearly 7,000 views/day), 21,000 is definitely within reach!


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

Monday Monday!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

BMWrider said:


> At this rate (nearly 7,000 views/day), 21,000 is definitely within reach!


Agreed. We are well on the way at a fast pace


----------



## chickenmcnasty (Jun 12, 2008)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

What? I haven't won yet! Let's get a move on then.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Kellg79 has done some brilliant marketing for T.R.U. Ball! From someone who has managed teams of sales/marketing folks for many years, a tip of the hat.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Back in......Back up!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm guessing well over the 21,000 mark by morning...


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great would love to try the abyss


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Well this should liven it up a bit, took the kids to see Santa... It went real smooth..lol


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Lmao. That brings back memories Tracey.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Very interesting. Looks like something for the wish list!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

BAArcher said:


> Very interesting. Looks like something for the wish list!


Need one under the Christmas tree!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Your poor boy Tracey aint havin none ah that!!!!!Lol good senior pic for your boy .


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Abyss is to shiny not to like!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Can't find my Beast - need this one to replace it!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Well this should liven it up a bit, took the kids to see Santa... It went real smooth..lol


Hahahah love it. The bowtech comment was great as well


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Hahahah love it. The bowtech comment was great as well


Lol, will leave that one for Facebook...


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Moving up. Anyone know how many views its at?


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

20,553 at latest count


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

They look great


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

In again.


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

In again


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bring it to the top people:wink:


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

On top we go


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Keepin' it in the top


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

in again cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Gonna be a great monday for some folks!


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

almost to 21,000 views


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Phatarcher (Nov 14, 2011)

Im in too.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

One more time !


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Gonna be a great monday for some folks!


Hopefully I'm one of them.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Again #####


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

I am getting fatigued lifting this thread back to the top but hope that is is worth it


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Again


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

X-file said:


> I am getting fatigued lifting this thread back to the top but hope that is is worth it


Know what you mean. But its a lot easier than the accutouch giveaway. Took about a 7-10 days to get to 20k views


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

One for the road


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In. Again.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Please !!! I need this )


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking forward to Monday. Hopefully to some great news.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

X-file said:


> I am getting fatigued lifting this thread back to the top but hope that is is worth it


Haha I know what you mean!! I lived in the accutouch thread!


----------



## Arrow Splitter (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm definitely in. I only shoot TruBall releases.:shade:

A.S


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, still want to try a hinge.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up and in


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

In again


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Lol, will leave that one for Facebook...


Wouldn't want your face bashed in.

In again. Night everyone. Can't wait. Thanks again tru ball!


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

In it!!


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

In again!!


----------



## wbaxl (Dec 7, 2014)

If only, if only... maybe Santa will be nice to me this year


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Monday is almost here............good luck to all. - John


----------



## mjaynes (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes yes please!


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Getting close


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really would like to try the Abyss.


----------



## holtv663 (Jul 6, 2014)

In for the WIN


----------



## Big Rig24 (Jul 20, 2012)

want the fulkrum. im in


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm in, want to try an Abyss!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

One last time! In it to win it


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

In again!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In again


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Up top!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ups


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Gonna enter again before my Dr. appt in the morning..


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Up and away


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Abyss for me


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

One more time !


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

up again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Again


No.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> No.


Yes


----------



## KSFLNT (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in as well.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Yes


I win. You dont.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> I win. You dont.


Whatever. LOSER


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Whatever. LOSER


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

its monday !!!


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

All In!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not Monday here yet.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Sign me up


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Now it's Monday


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

nope it was monday since 7 hrs ago


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

In...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

DeanH said:


> nope it was monday since 7 hrs ago


You are on the wrong continent MR.


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

These look good.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Getting ready to go to work.....Hoping to see my name later!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

One final "In" while on travel for buisness. Getting my AT fix 8000+ miles away!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Cordini. There you go. Its later.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In and bump


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Finishing up at work hope to see im a winner when i wake up


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

its monday, and i have the day off.. 

nothing but waiting now


----------



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## davefaul (Jan 2, 2014)

It's 8:16pm on my monday - hurry up


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

In...


----------



## bridger (Apr 12, 2006)

Bump in


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Run to the top. Looking at the Abyss. Never shot a button . This would be an awesome one to start.


----------



## Arrow Splitter (Nov 22, 2014)

Morning bump...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

5 of each Kell?


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

in again


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up and top


----------



## krisfarm (Jun 29, 2008)

Kellg79,
Great looking release designs,good choice using brass as well. Can you tell me the diameter for the index finger hole in the Medium and large.
Thanks


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice work!!!

Many questions:

Does is exist in 4 finger version??
The head of the Abyss are movable???
Incredible trigger or standard trigger (like the Fang 3/4) are adaptable??

Thanks for the giveaway!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 5 of each Kell?


I know you can do it!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Its the day of truth. Good luck everyone


----------



## warhammer (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## askala (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

One more time


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Love to have this release!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for some great releases.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

nhns4 said:


>


Thats awesome lol


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

In again before work


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

in again


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

In again


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Last check in before I open the doors at work!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

patiently waiting while at work


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Checking in myself, any idea what time they will announce the winners?


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

checking in


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In again, good luck to all!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

jrandres said:


> Checking in myself, any idea what time they will announce the winners?


im going to guess they will tease us all day and do one every few hours


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> Checking in myself, any idea what time they will announce the winners?


They started giveaway around noon. Say it might be around that time. Hopefully, dont know if any of us will be able to get any work done


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

i keep checking my inbox.. 

inbox why u no have release info win stuff ?!?! 

In for a win !


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be sleeping when they draw my name.


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

Definitely looking forward to these....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Patiently waiting.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Not much longer now.


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Back again


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

In one more time.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning! good luck everyone!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I better grab some coffee..


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

6 drawings so far according to my math :wink:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Fulkrum!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

The kids did better on these...lol


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Now that's cheating trying to use your cute little kids for brownie points. lol


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Those pics are way better.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Why not one more time...


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

In again


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Up and up


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> Now that's cheating trying to use your cute little kids for brownie points. lol


Lol, my daughter actually loves releases... I usually just let her have them, can't seem to take them from her...lol...To me that is what hunting and archery is all about, quality time with family and friends.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

In again and again and again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

She loves anything shiny, I have a lot of that laying around...lol


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again please. Good morning everyone


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> She loves anything shiny, I have a lot of that laying around...lol


Let it shine! She is such a cutey


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

TRU Ball. [emoji106]


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

vftcandy said:


> She loves anything shiny, I have a lot of that laying around...lol


she can have my backspin if all goes well with this drawing


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Let it shine! She is such a cutey


Yeah she pretty much does whatever she wants...lol, I am such a sucker...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

One


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

More


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Time


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Before


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Bed


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Y'all have a great day. Win or lose, thanks to Truball for a great giveaway! Good luck to all.


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks great, count me in.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good morning and happy Monday! Looks like everyone is pretty excited about this release so we are going to extend this giveaway! We will be announcing 5 winners later today but when we hit 32,000 we will be giving away an Abyss and FulKrum combo! Good luck to everyone and keep an eye out today for the 5 winners!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> Good morning and happy Monday! Looks like everyone is pretty excited about this release so we are going to extend this giveaway! We will be announcing 5 winners later today but when we hit 32,000 we will be giving away an Abyss and FulKrum combo! Good luck to everyone and keep an eye out today for the 5 winners!


Combo? Heck yeah!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Combo? Heck yeah!


Sorry for keeping you awake! :wink:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> Good morning and happy Monday! Looks like everyone is pretty excited about this release so we are going to extend this giveaway! We will be announcing 5 winners later today but when we hit 32,000 we will be giving away an Abyss and FulKrum combo! Good luck to everyone and keep an eye out today for the 5 winners!


Wow, that is beyond awesome...this is a great thing for archery, the Christmas Spirit is alive and well.. Happy Holidays Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Put me in for it


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

In one more time.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Good morning and happy Monday! Looks like everyone is pretty excited about this release so we are going to extend this giveaway! We will be announcing 5 winners later today but when we hit 32,000 we will be giving away an Abyss and FulKrum combo! Good luck to everyone and keep an eye out today for the 5 winners!


sounds good , just interested in the FulKrum.....if chosen you can do another for the abyss since I would just sell it anyway


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> Sorry for keeping you awake! :wink:


Lol. Now I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## TscottEVO26 (Sep 14, 2012)

how do you pick just one... I'm in! Great Job TruBall


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> Good morning and happy Monday! Looks like everyone is pretty excited about this release so we are going to extend this giveaway! We will be announcing 5 winners later today but when we hit 32,000 we will be giving away an Abyss and FulKrum combo! Good luck to everyone and keep an eye out today for the 5 winners!


That's awesome and thank you very much.

Any thoughts on selling a combo pack?


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

TscottEVO26 said:


> how do you pick just one... I'm in! Great Job TruBall


don't want a trigger would be my answer


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Yeah she pretty much does whatever she wants...lol, I am such a sucker...


That will change in a few years I am thinking


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> That's awesome and thank you very much.
> 
> Any thoughts on selling a combo pack?


Good question. I would like to know too


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

This is just great, now I wont get anything done at work today.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome, in one more time (maybe two).


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

In for the combo..one for me and I'll donate one back so we can have another winner!


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, two times might help my cause; again thanks to T.R.U. Ball.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice pics Candyman. Good luck to all


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Good morning and happy Monday! Looks like everyone is pretty excited about this release so we are going to extend this giveaway! We will be announcing 5 winners later today but when we hit 32,000 we will be giving away an Abyss and FulKrum combo! Good luck to everyone and keep an eye out today for the 5 winners!


A combo package? I definitely in!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

In in


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Kellg79, Awesome give away. Thanks so much for the opportunity to own one of these great True Ball products!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Combo? That is a lot of Brass!


----------



## Grnheadhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

In for the combo! That's awesome by the way.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I think a combo would be an amazing package to receive in the mail :wink:


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

A combo is what I had in mind all along.  I'm in. - John


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Combo? That is a lot of Brass!


There is a lot of brass in just one release being into an enclosed pointer finger design


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Kelly, do you guys happen to have the weight on these?


----------



## Lee64 (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like a great piece of gear!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Some people are gonna get some truly awesome releases!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Where are the reviews from the accu touch winners? If I win I am promising a full blown review. Not only for tru ball but more importantly for all the other ATers


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Where are the reviews from the accu touch winners?


Doubt they have got the sight yet...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Doubt they have got the sight yet...


True. Could be delayed. Are we talking about Scott or Tru Ball though?



Hahaha sorry low blow couldn't help it


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

The wife says if I buy another release she is going to put me in a 12 step program. I may be addicted to handheld releases,but if I win it, I did not buy it.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

In FTW, thanks for giving back!!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

in for ze kombo !!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

and no im not kidding !


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

How did this slip to the second page of new posts? Keep it up people.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

jrandres said:


> How did this slip to the second page of new posts? Keep it up people.


stuck at 21888
refresh is your friend but not getting much done at work now


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Fulkrum, come to daddy.


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

Combo? Sweet


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Shows over 22K now.....!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

cordini said:


> Shows over 22K now.....!!


yep folks much be checking at work now


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Come again


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

In for that abyss


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Count me in....




Tim


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Will they be up on youtube again this year?


I hope so I liked the vegas one!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Stringster said:


> I hope so I liked the vegas one!


We will be doing one for the ATA Seminars!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

dag nabbit.. saw kellgs post and thought ! Winner winner.. or just gonna get my rice dinner.. now.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

T
.
R
.
U
.


B
a
l
l


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

In for the next round


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I want innnnnnnn..........


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Off to work!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

In for the combo


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Off to work!


Well, that is not OK...lol


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, lets do this!!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Off to work!


At least you're headed that way. I'm still sitting in a hotel in Memphis waiting to get called so I can go to work.


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

In again!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Well, that is not OK...lol


It's going to be a long day.....


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

This thread is averaging over 300 views/hour (22,137 and climbing in under 72 hours). Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Some of yall might have conflict of interest if you win this tru ball


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I am off all day if it makes you feel better..lol


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wouldn't mind a combo set!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> It's going to be a long day.....


I hear ya. I'm gonna be working in and out of cell service all day. How will I know if I won!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> I am off all day if it makes you feel better..lol


You suck! They are safe and sound in my possession now though. Everything will be Ok tonight.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Biggamehunterto (Nov 30, 2013)

Put me in .


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> You suck! They are safe and sound in my possession now though. Everything will be Ok tonight.


I'm off but have my VSec appt today...just a consult...[emoji27]


----------



## CottonMalts (Mar 5, 2013)

Both releases look awesome. I want both!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> I'm off but have my VSec appt today...just a consult...[emoji27]


Hahaha okay maybe work is just fine


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

In again!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I'm not greedy, just give me a FulKrum and I'll buy an Abyss.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

An again


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back in this ! 

Here we go to 32 K !!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

hope I don't get called into the meeting....rather sit here and watch haha


----------



## Cavedog (Nov 19, 2014)

nice! I would be interested..


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winners!*

Shoot me a PM to claim your prize!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats big rig!!!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats bro!!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

And here we gooooooooooooooooooo...............


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, hope to see my name soon as well


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Count me in!!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats Big Rig! Looking for pictures from whichever release you choose and feedback.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet releases!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Jaliv92 said:


> Some of yall might have conflict of interest if you win this tru ball


If you win a release too they are gonna have to send you a 1099


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Can't wait for reviews on these even though I know they will be all awesome! What's not to like about these ?

Thanks truball !! Great give away just in time for the Holidays!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winners!*

Shoot me a PM to claim your prize!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

There is number 2, congrats


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Views should start to skyrocket.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats Madzuki!!!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats guys


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Tuning in! Congrats to the winners so far!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahhh I fee like a kid on Christmas morning haha!! The anticipation is fun for a change!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winners!*

Shoot me a PM to claim your prize!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Number 3 guys! Congrats


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Remember all of these are by random so everyone has a chance!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

3 down


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep em coming, im excited to see who all is winning, but really hope to get one too lol


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Monday morning.....in again.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

rocket80 said:


> If you win a release too they are gonna have to send you a 1099


Lol


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winners!*

Shoot me a PM to claim your prize!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

still possible !! must win one.. 

CG to the ones who already won


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Number 4 down. Congrats to the winners


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

still have hopes


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill just wait to win the combo pack lol


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

combo would top this fer sure.. i can say tho i will be ok with the reg 1 release


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

And the final winner is......


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

please say my name please say my name please say my name


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in could use new release..


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks T.r.u. ball,what a great way to release a new product. Great marketing and fun for all.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Didnt they say 32,000 views for the combo to be released? I hope it makes it that high


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

in...Could use a good release


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners so far. Truly great of truball to do this


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

jrandres said:


> Didnt they say 32,000 views for the combo to be released? I hope it makes it that high


It will.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

ok 32 k.. next..


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winners!*

Congrats to all of the winners! Remember we still have another combo to give away so keep the views coming!


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

In please


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for the combo now


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

In...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

No way!!!


----------



## RobColella (Nov 25, 2012)

I could use one of these for sure. Stilling using an ancient caliper release.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In for the combo


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats! To the lucky winners. I'll just have to win the combo.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks again for the awesome opportunity!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Combo time!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats everyne!!!! 


Thanks to truball for another awesome give away!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like I'm in it for the combo!,


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I wanted to win both anyway lol


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats everyone


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners, Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Im going to keep checking this thread to help someone win the combo!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> No way!!!


Congrats man! Hope ya enjoy it!






I've never used a quality hinge. Id love to give one (or two, lol) a try!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

last attempt before noon!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Should get my Carbon Element G3 I traded for today...It would be awesome to test it out with one of these bad boys!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Huge thanks to tru ball and congrats winners!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Truball for the awesome giveaway. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

congrats !!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

In for the combo


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

If by some way in heck I win these, I'll decide which one I want, and box the next one up for someone else here to win for Christmas....


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

yea, thanks t.r.u.ball and congrats to the winners also!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up and away


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> Congrats to all of the winners! Remember we still have another combo to give away so keep the views coming!
> View attachment 2103364
> View attachment 2103366


Will you guys sell them in a set form?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, thanks T.R.U. BALL for this opportunity! Congrats to ALL who have won, and good luck to all who have entered!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Blood, beer, bacon grease, and T.R.U. BALL releases!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

In for the combo pack!! That's like the grand prize!!


----------



## Krazore (Mar 2, 2012)

In, can't wait to try out the new truball releases


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Jus another view....Lets get to 32000 so someone can win this awesome set!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats to the winners. That's awesome!!! That combo would be sweet.


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

In for the combo


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Congrats! To the lucky winners. I'll just have to win the combo.


Already claimer it. So maybe next year.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

In for the combo!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

There's another 1000....On to 32,000!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

last one drags


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

How many views is it at. I can't tell on tap talk


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

50 pages now!


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

wow.... wold love both !


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just under 10,000 to reach the combo.


----------



## cappe_ (Oct 3, 2013)

congrats to the winners. Now let's hope for the combo


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 12, 2014)

Combo would be nice!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

9000 more....


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

In for the combo. - John


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners, here is hoping for the double down!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ONARAMPAGE wants to get ONA new T.R.U. BALL!


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

In for the double play...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...At least I'm upping my post count! :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In for the combo


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

TTT for another winner! Good luck all!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Makers of the best releases out there!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I love my Boss X, now I can't wait for my Abyss to join it.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Makers of the best releases out there!


Dito!

I have a Fang 3 that I use for hunting and love it!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Praying like crazy for the combo.... Please be me please be me please be me...........


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

KurtVL said:


> Can't wait to see how this turns out


Yep....I've never won a drawing before.........There's a first for everything........Right?


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Congrats to all the winners! Put me in again.


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

I like combos!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Combo pack.....

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Two is better than one....


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

duckdawg1 said:


> I like combos!


Pizza, buffalo ranch, and that triple taco flavor are my favorites....I would love to try a truball flavored combo!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Combo will work!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

In again too....


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Yes, please.


----------



## cahoona (May 22, 2009)

Very nice looking releases.


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

In for the combo


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Close to 23,000 views already. At the average of ~300 views/hour, we can get the additional 9,000 views in a little over a day (30 hours). Keep it going 'cuz I really NEED the combo!


----------



## smakincoues (Jan 22, 2008)

In again!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Combo I wouldn't know what to do with myself


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

That's looks great!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In for the combo!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Although I should be paying attention to my forest soils class


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

My wife said I can have a new bow to match the new releases if i win. She is now laughing at me because I never win anything. she needs to be taught a lesson!!!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Are there a list of winners??? In again!!! LOL


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

In for the combo.


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

I never have won anything in my life. But hey it's not for not trying. In one more time.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

^^^ with this guy


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in again fer the combo...I'll be happy just shooting my new bow with my hunting release, but I'd be REALLY happy shooting it with one of these!


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

put me in please


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I never win anything either, lol.... I give a lot of stuff away though...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

The two best Combos ever!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> The two best Combos ever!
> 
> View attachment 2103434
> View attachment 2103435


Lol.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Lol.


I'm hungry.....I'd settle for either at this point....


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Combo.


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

Combo would be great!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...........................................................................


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I like combos.


----------



## inactiveuser23 (Dec 8, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> I never win anything either, lol.... I give a lot of stuff away though...


True that! Just took an early lunch lol


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I've never won a lotto before. :aww:

Then again, I've never bought a lotto ticket....


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

in for the combo


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Winner, winner, Venison dinner!


----------



## dakota09 (Aug 23, 2014)

In for combo too!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

I've lost track of the giveaway, they're at a combo now?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

G-unit said:


> I've lost track of the giveaway, they're at a combo now?


One more winner..., both releases!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

G-unit said:


> I've lost track of the giveaway, they're at a combo now?


All of the winners have been announced, pages 46-48. And at 32,000 views there will be one person chosen to get one of each release. Amazing giveaway, Thanks Tru Ball


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Well that's pretty bad*****


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

G-unit said:


> I've lost track of the giveaway, they're at a combo now?


Yeperoo...Last give-away. Both release, one winner...Good luck again all!


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

FulKrum looks awesome


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

in again


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Count me in!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I just flipped a coin and it landed on its edge....Does that mean I win?


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In addition


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

They are bbbbeeeeeeauttttifullll!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm gonna keep trying...









Right?


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! In for combo! Thanks


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

In for the combo. - John


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

And again.....


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like a perfect combo!


----------



## jems (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

congrats to the winners.


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

in it for the combo


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Again...


----------



## Matt Riffle (Oct 11, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Come on combo.


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

In again!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Combo count me in


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

In for the double trouble!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

In again!!! I need that combo!!! LAS Classic, and Vegas is close!!!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

In again, would make xmas shopping for hubby ESAY!!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Congrats to the winners!!! Just like Beer & Wings a combo is always good!!!


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Back in.


----------



## serealis (Aug 25, 2014)

very nice! i'm in!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

For a combo in the .......


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

^^^ that


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in again...C'mon guys, lets get some views so some lucky guy can take advantage of this awesome opportunity!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep it going!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

This time please )))))))


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe me this time? Never happens......


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Maybe me this time? Never happens......


I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

put me in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed for you


Thanks bro...Really, with all the people entering, chances are slim. I'm just grateful that someone is giving away free expensive releases, and will be happy for whoever wins them. I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for some great releases.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Count Me in, been wanting one since I saw the prototype in Cullman..


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Again, jus cause...


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, maybe I can win the combo.


----------



## Anthony_A (Jun 27, 2011)

In it for the combo this time! Tru Ball with an awesome giveaway!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

In for combo also


----------



## Wooosh (Dec 4, 2014)

Lucky me ? Love my black hornet already


----------



## davefaul (Jan 2, 2014)

Gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

Once again, you guys have impressed me!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I cant wait to get my Abyss in the mail, for real I am really pumped to try this out on my Apex 7 I am currently getting set up. It will match nicely with the brass release and the gold center riser of the Apex. Lets get the combo going for ONARAMPAGE


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

if I win and they don't redraw for the abyss id like to trade for a 30" stabilizer


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

In again!!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks again Jrandres! I appreciate it!


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

In for the combo


----------



## bows4evr (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm in!!!


----------



## (x) (Nov 17, 2014)

Count me in for a pair of nice looking releases.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep on hammering!! Oh wait, somebody is already using that line......To infinity and beyond! Wait, wait.....I think that's being used already as well. Push it, push it real good......I've got to quit watching commercials! Alright....I'm in hoping for the win @ 32K! Should be safe with that one......


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

cordini said:


> Keep on hammering!! Oh wait, somebody is already using that line......To infinity and beyond! Wait, wait.....I think that's being used already as well. Push it, push it real good......I've got to quit watching commercials! Alright....I'm in hoping for the win @ 32K! Should be safe with that one......


lol nice


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Put me in again!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

In again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Back in for the final...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again...Off to cape a deer for me right now...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Combo


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Innnnn


----------



## MBT-IT (Oct 5, 2013)

it seems it's not sold in Italy...
I'd like to have it! 
A gift would be great ! ;-)


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

moar chances!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Again. Hope all ya winners, win a few comps. with these releases!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Nother chance....Why not :noidea:


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

congrats to everyone who won


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll try again!


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

I could use a new release so bad right now


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I really could use this combo...


This is the only release I got...


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

In again


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Curious if this will be under the tree for me


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Only 8k more views. Lol


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

What a day at work! In again


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

Count me in! I like the looks of the Abyss......


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 12, 2014)

Combo!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Back up we go!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back for the combo...


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

These giveaways still blow my mind. They are great but still dont compare to their CS. Lets keep this up top for a great company


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Combo!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Come on combo.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Back again......I'm hoping for the win @ 32k!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Once more please


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> I'm hungry.....I'd settle for either at this point....


Yeah man. The pizza flavor combos are the deal.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

At work bump!! Come on guys keep up the momentum


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats to the winners so far!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

In again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Fell asleep, this Monday off every week is brutal...lol, better make some coffee.


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Impressive releases. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

In again


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Did I miss the winners?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

In ....thanks


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

5 winners already drawn, now the grand finale...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Will we get there by Wednesday?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

This thread has stayed on the first page pretty much since inception. Impressive.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

RCR_III said:


> This thread has stayed on the first page pretty much since inception. Impressive.


That means they are truly a release that has peaked our interest or.........


We all just want to win something.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

The winning would be nice but it's a fine release for sure


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

X-file said:


> That means they are truly a release that has peaked our interest or.........
> 
> 
> We all just want to win something.


I would go with the first. If it was for a dozen broken arrows i think the thread would be different lol


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

After dinner check in.


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

back in


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Back in


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

What's the view count at?


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Just looked back through the pages and I won one !!!!!!:mg:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Let's get some weights listed please...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

MADZUKI said:


> Just looked back through the pages and I won one !!!!!!:mg:


Yes you did! Congrats!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

.......


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

In!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Last time for me.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

In for the final


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

If I win the combo, I'll keep the Fulkrum and give the Abyss as a x-mas gift to someone who has posted in this thread if that's ok with T.R.U. Ball.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

one more time


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

DedDeerWalking said:


> What's the view count at?


We got about 7k to go. I think we can hit it by tomorrow


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Im in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In for the win.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

In again to win!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again...Roads are bad tonight...


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bump it up for a great Company


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Waiting on a combo pizza so might as well get back in on this combo!


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up!'


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Come on. Double Down.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

looks great


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bring it up people!


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweet where di I vote


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

In for the Abyss!!!


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

in again.. I need that new bow my wife has promised me if I win the combo........ shes laughing again at me!!! come on Tru ball help me PLEASE!!!!


----------



## williejames (Jun 22, 2004)

nice release


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

i want one


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Had to look back through...no win for me. Oh well, in for the combo and thanks for the give away!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> Bring it up people!


View count is starting to slow down. We need new preview videos


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

We can do it!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Tony Bagnall said:


> in again.. I need that new bow my wife has promised me if I win the combo........ shes laughing again at me!!! come on Tru ball help me PLEASE!!!!


I want you to prove her wrong.......... Wait maybe not. Damn


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

In again for the night, combo would be nice


----------



## Grnheadhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

The combo would be sweet!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in fer the combo...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Who is excited to try on of these regardless of winning or not?!?!? I am


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

It will probably be my only chance to try one if I win...

In again.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't wait to try the Abyss out !


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

congrats to the winners, in for the combo


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

MADZUKI said:


> Can't wait to try the Abyss out !


Congrats bro!


Now it's my turn....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep it going


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

In for the combo.


----------



## AHoytAttack (Oct 10, 2014)

In for combo..


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

These pizza combos ain't doing it fer me...I need a REAL combo...like a truball combo...


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's to hoping for the combo.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's to 32000 :darkbeer:


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in it to win it!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Combo!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

MADZUKI said:


> Can't wait to try the Abyss out !


Should be a great release. Im interested in how a thumb release is out of brass. Should feel real good at shot


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Are we there yet?..... Huh?..... Huh? When will we get there?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I chose the Abyss too, I can't wait to see it. It will match my new Apex 7 that is black and gold


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Up for a shot at the combo!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

C c c c c c c c combo


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Should be a great release. Im interested in how a thumb release is out of brass. Should feel real good at shot


I'll let you know all the sultry details !!:wink:


----------



## red_6 (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful looking releases!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Back in up top
Can't wait to try the hinge !


----------



## enemyofsilence (Sep 28, 2014)

Love the colors!


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

Im in again ...i could use a new release


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Would love another tru ball release! Up top!


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

Last try for tonight. How about some luck.


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

In again, thanks again for the opportunity!!!


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

In for a great combo of releases.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Still on?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

In for a new release


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't believe it fell down this far. Back to the top


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up up up


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

MADZUKI said:


> I'll let you know all the sultry details !!:wink:


Please do. I will still be ordering both releases. But it will help with the wait. About 9 months ago i was complaining about thumb/hinge head space match. Got backspin/core but not same size. The brass is just a bonus


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

deddeerwalking said:


> i want you to prove her wrong.......... Wait maybe not. Damn


lol


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

How do you tell if you won?


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

In for a great combo


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 12, 2014)

in again


----------



## J Morris (Jan 29, 2009)

Put me in.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Rampage is back in...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

X-file said:


> Can't believe it fell down this far. Back to the top


Let's make a deal .If I win I'll give you one out of the two.If you win you do the same


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in for the combo!! That would be awesome to have both!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, two.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok for real this time, I am going to bed.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Almost 6k to go


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Up up again for ah win!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Greg Ingalls said:


> Ok for real this time, I am going to bed.


Lol then you wake up at 3am to post!lol I cant be the only one to late night AT surf when woke up in early hours .


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

In for the COMBO.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Back up


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back up top; let's get some views so the OP can announce a winner!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Very very nice! I'm in & thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I am in for another round.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Why so quiet everyone? Oh well, looks like they all gave up...........Which means Rampage wins.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Why not again? I have nothing better to do now that I got a crap pile for a bow on trade....


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

One more for the night....Let's get these in someone's stocking or shooting bag soon! On to 32,000!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm here! Fresh off of a 12 hour shift


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Would love the combo then I can have a sweet hinge and give the thumb button to the mrs cause shes not to keen on the hinge lol!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

In again for the win....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I am thinking a Duckfart may improve my luck!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

[]{}#%^*+=_\|~<>€£¥•.,?!'1234567890-/:;()$&@".,?!'qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm.............



Just cause I'm bored jus sittin here  Goodnight, and good luck all!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:aww:


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^^^^lol think sleep is in order brother! Haha JK good luck everyone lets get this to 32k by tomorrow!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again. Come on 32 k


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Joebert said:


> ^^^^^^lol think sleep is in order brother! Haha JK good luck everyone lets get this to 32k by tomorrow!!


I'll sleep, if you post for me...Make sure you say that "this post is for Rampage."


----------



## cappe_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Come on guys. 6k to go!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

cappe_ said:


> Come on guys. 6k to go!


Yeah, I agree. You take the wheel for the night, I'm going to bed. Looks like you have about 5982 posts left to go...


----------



## Thx1138jt (Dec 3, 2011)

In again.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Getting there


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay, good night fer real...Let's get some more views for everybody....


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Night everyone


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Good night! Good luck everyone!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good night, Johnboy


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Might as well try it again


----------



## FatShaftin (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hittin the sack... You sellers have fun burning the midnight oil...


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Adjustment for the head is pretty sweet. Wonder if we'll see an angle Adjustment in the future.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Back in....Getting ready to go to work. I'll check in at lunch.....I'm hoping for the win @ 32K!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

In again for the combo


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Early am bump


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Work stinks tonight.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Morning all you late night lurkers


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

In again


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Good morning night crew.. If employers only knew what the night guys really did at work...lol


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

In agin


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

I would love a set of these brass babies


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

And again


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice thing is the winner wont have to decide which one he wants...


----------



## bridger (Apr 12, 2006)

again


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

And hey everyone else has posted a millon times.I will too.


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

I want one...BAD!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Just switched to a BT release and loving it, this would be a welcome addition.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Combo for me


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

About 6k more to go.


----------



## pulse (Dec 18, 2005)

Would love to try one!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Back in


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

To the top for TRU Ball


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

26k


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

On my way to work bump.


----------



## barakuda (Nov 5, 2007)

In again


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning...


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Morning break.....Back up!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the Top!


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

Keep at the top


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

good morning, back at it at work


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Last bump til lunch break. We are still slowly climbing in views


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going to keep posting to get the views up, even though I cant win the combo. Come on guys lets get it to 32,000 today. Someone has got to win this combo


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got to work, everyone have a great day!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Once again


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## enemyofsilence (Sep 28, 2014)

ttt we go!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

One more...lol


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Somebody start a conversation with me  haha


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

..........


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

vftcandy said:


> One more...lol


I thought you had your no limit release you liked?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Back up top


----------



## huntarchery (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

First cup of coffee this morning. Waiting for my Podium X in mean green to show up, wanting a new bass release. If I don't win, how long would a guy have to wait to get a fulkrum. Waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

Ppl at work wondering why i keep chanting combo win..


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

Once again


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Good morning fellas!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We are getting close! Invite your friends and we will be there in no time!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

The Abyss and FulKrum are also available for order now so give us a call, shoot us an email, or check with your local dealer so you can get some of the first few!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Keep it going.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I am beyond pumped to get one of the first Abyss releases.


----------



## caribouhunter30 (Jun 28, 2006)

These are nice I'll have to check them out. Did Lancaster get them in yet????


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In For the win


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the Availability information. I call Lancaster yesterday and was told it would be next year sometime before there in stock.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Morning everyone. Back in!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

One step closer to the combo!


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

In again


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I am in again. My Sweet Spot III has some miles on it. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

c5mrr270 said:


> Ttt


Ditto


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

All winners must claim their prize in the next 24 hours! Shoot me a PM if you have won!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Morning


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Up and up


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I couldn't imagine not claiming my prize already. I hope the guys that won see this too.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

jrandres said:


> I couldn't imagine not claiming my prize already. I hope the guys that won see this too.



Yeah bad time to not check AT for a few days. Wow


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Good looking releases. heh


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll take the unclaimed!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Or the pair


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

G-unit said:


> I'll take the unclaimed!


me too! :wav:


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> I am beyond pumped to get one of the first Abyss releases.


Me too.....


Back in again...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Unclaimed prizes are like lost luggage....


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Unclaimed prizes are like lost luggage....


:darkbeer:


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Let's get these won by someone today!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Unclaimed prizes are like lost luggage....


Yep, anyone's game...


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the AT giveaway!.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Double S said:


> Thanks for the AT giveaway!.


Yeah honestly, Thank you Tru Ball. This is an awesome opportunity for any of us, and it just goes to show how much they really do care about their customers! Awesome company that I am glad to say I have been shooting their product.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Not much longer


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the top.! Daddy needs a couple of new releases


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> Yeah honestly, Thank you Tru Ball. This is an awesome opportunity for any of us, and it just goes to show how much they really do care about their customers! Awesome company that I am glad to say I have been shooting their product.


Yep, me too. After I upgraded from that clothes line clip, I got a ST-3, than a Fang 3 fer hunting....Never owned a quality hinge, so I'm really excited to at least get a chance at trying one! T.R.U. BALL T.R.U.ly is the best IMHO....


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## shanes (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in too.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Yep, me too. After I upgraded from that clothes line clip, I got a ST-3, than a Fang 3 fer hunting....Never owned a quality hinge, so I'm really excited to at least get a chance at trying one! T.R.U. BALL T.R.U.ly is the best IMHO....


Very true!


----------



## ram_bow (Aug 14, 2003)

Me too please.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

looking like the view count hit a bump in the road


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

A bit over 5,000 views to go!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Keep 'er rollin....


----------



## Wesr (Aug 21, 2013)

Thumbs up for promotions that benefit everyone
Sweet looking toys


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again and thanks again fer the opportunity!


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In again!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Still at work.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Let's keep it rolling.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

trying to help someone,i keep posting every day!!! very good releases for someone to enjoy!!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

kc hay seed said:


> trying to help someone,i keep posting every day!!! very good releases for someone to enjoy!!!


Yep, let's at least help "someone" get it!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump bump bump!!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Bump bump bump!!


What he said^^^^^


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahhhh man I want to try the fulcrum so bad lol


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

TTT 
Looking for an Abyss


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

27000!

5000 more to go, lets get this finished up today!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Abyss!!!!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Unclaimed prizes are like lost luggage....


You are correct sir


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again...I would love to try the Abyss!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I need one !!! I want one !!!! Gotta have one !!! PLEEEEEEZE


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Little less than 5000 to go...In again...


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

5k we can hit this today.


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love one! Abyss ftw!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys, don't have to make a comment, just view.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey guys, don't have to make a comment, just view.


Says the guy that wants to win! Views don't get you entered


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

We can do this today fellas! Let's keep it rolling.. I've been tweeting/face booking my buddies to get over here and check it out. Hope we can score some more views and show new people in the sport what kindve quality awesome products they put out !!


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have got to try both!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey guys, don't have to make a comment, just view.


You do if you want to keep it on top of front page.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Joebert said:


> We can do this today fellas! Let's keep it rolling.. I've been tweeting/face booking my buddies to get over here and check it out. Hope we can score some more views and show new people in the sport what kindve quality awesome products they put out !!


Have you gotten your sight yet


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

[emoji106]


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lunch break!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey guys, don't have to make a comment, just view.





Cdpkook132 said:


> Says the guy that wants to win! Views don't get you entered


Not sure what counts....I don't really care as long as I get a chance either way....

I might as well post; it ups my count!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Have you gotten your sight yet


No not yet.. I promise everyone I plan on doing a nice review with pics. It will be thorough and informative..


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> You do if you want to keep it on top of front page.


Lol. Just trying to keep the riff raff out and increase my chances.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

In again is there a list of winners somewhere


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Lol. Just trying to keep the riff raff out and increase my chances.


I think that just lost yo your place in the drawing...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

olemil4me said:


> In again is there a list of winners somewhere


Don't think so...The only ones I remember off the top of my head are Jrandres and MADZUKI...


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

Kellg79 said:


> All winners must claim their prize in the next 24 hours! Shoot me a PM if you have won!



Is there a list of winners somewhere?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again. Today is much better then yesterday. Winter league starts tonight


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

in again....


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

olemil4me said:


> In again is there a list of winners somewhere


The first winner was announced on page 46 of this thread and the last winner was me on page 48 of this thread


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Joebert said:


> No not yet.. I promise everyone I plan on doing a nice review with pics. It will be thorough and informative..


I will do a pic heavy review as well when I receive mine. I am just excited to have won one even though I don't expect to see it until after ata


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^^^^likewise !,


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey you all won something already! It's my turn now, right?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the top! In again


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

Top


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

How many more views?


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

DedDeerWalking said:


> How many more views?


Somewhere between 4 and 5 k. let's get it done today.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

It would be cool if they made a sticker or t-shirt of just the Abyss image, I would for sure buy those to match my release.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

in AGAIN!!!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

In.............


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, let's keep it rolling I need these bad boys!!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Somewhere between 4 and 5 k. let's get it done today.


Dito.

Would be an awesome Christmas archery addition.


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Imintowinone,,,,,,,


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Wouldn't...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Mind...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Getting...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

On target


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Both...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Of these for free...


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep it up.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

again


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Lunch hour


----------



## On_Target (Aug 21, 2009)

Game


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Lunch break, where we at kids?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

back up for a couple nice looking releases


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in again...


----------



## huikau808 (Aug 12, 2014)

:wink:


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

27,393

Come on, we can do better than that!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

in and many thanks
Doc


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

Checking in during lunch!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I can't wait to get a FulKrum in my hands. I think the LAS maybe somewhat revolutionizing for hinge releases. I could be giving it too much credit to this, but this sounds like it could make learning to use a hinge a lot easier for people, and much more natural.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Lunch time!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

keep it going...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In for my lunch break!


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Crappy weather bump...


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

back up again.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Home from work.....Back up and hoping for the win at 32K!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

I viewed the post, and then went to another site. When I came back, it hadn't counted my last view. Hmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Bigdaddysimp said:


> I viewed the post, and then went to another site. When I came back, it hadn't counted my last view. Hmmmmmmmm.........


It only counts every-so-often. Ill check it and it might say 26,572, than 2 minutes later it might say 27,000.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bring it up bring it up bring it up up up


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

In again.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Getting closer.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> Bring it up bring it up bring it up up up


Your not trying for a second win are you? 

In again...Thanks for the TTT's man...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up on in


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back to back


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keeping it up top


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Your not trying for a second win are you?
> 
> In again...Thanks for the TTT's man...


LOL nope, just doing my part to make sure this reaches 32,000 views


----------



## 4barchery (Jul 17, 2005)

In as well. Really like the fulkrum


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Now I am heading to lunch!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> LOL nope, just doing my part to make sure this reaches 32,000 views


I know, lol...We all appreciate it!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not stopping


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Up again fer someone...


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

I need these!


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

in for the combo!


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah let's keep this up, Tru Ball is great.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Almost 70 pages....Couple more and we'll get to 32grand...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Dats 70...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Oops here's 70 pages...


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Hopefully getting close!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

It's getting slow...c'mon, we're almost there!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Only a little bit more!


----------



## Anthony_A (Jun 27, 2011)

Kellg79 said:


> Congrats to all of the winners! Remember we still have another combo to give away so keep the views coming!
> View attachment 2103364
> View attachment 2103366


So close let have a winner today


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

keep it at the top!


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

In again


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Come on lets get someone a combo!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the top!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Kellg your going to shut down AT with these giveaways


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Only about 4000 left to go, let's do it tonight!


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Trying, nothing better to do today.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh I bet this will reach 32,000 by tonight, once everyone else gets off of work


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Hoping to see someone get two nice releases for Christmas...hoping that someone is me!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back at it


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again...


----------



## LazyEye08 (Dec 6, 2014)

nice


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

On a role


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Better move it up.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Lets get this going


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Come on guys we cant stall out now


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

In for the Christmas Combo


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

In for the combo. Keeping it on top!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

me too


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

In again! Bump it Ttt


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

can't wait to get to 32k


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## DIRT-PUSHER (Aug 8, 2014)

How have I missed this thread?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Better late than never


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

DIRT-PUSHER said:


> How have I missed this thread?


That's a good question........where have you been?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

back up


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

DIRT-PUSHER said:


> How have I missed this thread?


Only takes one entry!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

In again...


----------



## KillerVega (Jun 4, 2008)

In for the Combo


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in...never used a new, quality target release...


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in to bump it up to the top...


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

would love to have both


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Grnheadhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Come on 32k!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again!


----------



## Arrow Splitter (Nov 22, 2014)

OH Yeah!!!:wink:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Closing in on 28K.....The last 4K will hopefully get here soon! I'm hoping for the win @ 32k!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bmps


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep it going.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## lsmerrill (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks like a really cool design. 

I'm in - maybe I'll get lucky and win something - wasn't so lucky on the sight giveaway.

Brilliant marketing approach once again.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Back to the top, awesome opportunity T.R.U. Ball. Thanks again!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Keep it up.


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

Back to the top for the best giveaway and new gear release I have seen on AT!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Yes yes


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Finally off work


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Please!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again please. Work is almost over!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Up again


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

In please


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Back up. How many more views do we need


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

What is the view cont now?


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the top.


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Would love to give these a try, thanks TruBall for such a great opportunity.


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Views?


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

......


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Look like a couple sweet releases


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Would love to try these with a new target rig!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Off work, in again


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Less than 2000 left to go!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again, let's get this won people...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Less than 2000 left to go!


Mine says little less than 4000 :noidea:


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Mine says little less than 4000 :noidea:



Same here.....


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I'll even let them keep the Abyss.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

come on people!!


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Bump baby! [emoji7]


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Mine says little less than 4000 :noidea:


You are correct. I was thinking it was 30000 for some reason. Damn.


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

In for the evening.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I think tomorrow morning someone is going to be very happy!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah for sure


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back up try...


----------



## Birdman7 (Nov 25, 2014)

Awesome idea.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Off to winter vegas league!


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

Cdpkook132 said:


> I think tomorrow morning someone is going to be very happy!


No doubt!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

We all should just starting typing congrats. Everyone with this forum set to notify will check. quick way to get the views up


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

in again


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

In it to win it


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll be in again


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

In again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Again...


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

hurry up!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I can hardly wait to get it!


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Winner winner chicken dinner hopefully


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

How do we sign up?


----------



## bridger (Apr 12, 2006)

in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Awake. Thought I missed it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't wait to try these out


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

You just did...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats bro!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the top.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Almost there


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Almost there


What's the count!?!?!?


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up in up


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Up for the last lucky winner!


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

all in. thanks


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Come on baby!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bring it up people, I want to see someone win the combo. I think all of us winners should start a thread and do our own pictures and reviews when we get them


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Almost there


Already gave em my address so they know where to ship em.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

In again


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

I wish I never lost my tru ball. Now I'm stuck with this tru Fire crap


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

in in in


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

3300 more I think.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Atta boy Nick. I hope you do win


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

In again........


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Getting there !!!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Again again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow. The latest version of Tapatalk sucks


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Here ya go!


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

Bump let's win this guys


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

I still have yet to win ? Finals week I need some joy !


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bump it up


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Back in...


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

ttt


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Keep it to the top


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Put it into high gear boys...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Vroom, vroom!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

vftcandy said:


> Vroom, vroom!


Boogity boogity


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Zoom zoom!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

FulKrum!!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

My laptop is going in for a tune-up so this is my last bump towards 32,000.......good luck everyone!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Up top for TRU Ball


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Let's play the game where you add a letter so we can keep this up top. I'll start...... Ball


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Balls


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Intermission....lol


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Ballsa


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

I might have mislead you. You switch out a letter rather than adding one


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Candy man start us out


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Balk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Are we there yet


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Bulk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sulk


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Silk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Silt


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Tilt


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bmps


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hilt


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Kilt


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Kill


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Kill


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Till


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Ttt for ATs best fun!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Mill


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Hill


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Fill


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Fell


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Fell


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Fely


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

#GivestoArchers


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Rely


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Felt


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

#SolidSolutionsForArchers


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Raly


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Time to finish building my strings


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Lol ttt for a fun company that listens to us bow junkys.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Belt


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Time to finish building my strings


Wanna make me a set


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

nismomike said:


> Belt


Melt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Hex...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Sex


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

One more for fun!#BowFunLovinIt!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Set


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

That is a tough one...lol


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Next. ....


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

What is the view count.. Can't see it from tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

WEnglert said:


> Wanna make me a set


Not sure you would want what I'm building. Lol. I am just getting started with strings.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

WEnglert said:


> Set


Wet.......Ok wrong forum!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> Wet.......Ok wrong forum!


Met


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Not sure you would want what I'm building. Lol. I am just getting started with strings.


I'll give them a chance hahah!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Jet


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Pet


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Best releases out there.


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Best releases out there.


Join the party


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

WEnglert said:


> I'll give them a chance hahah!


If free let it be!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> If you build it,they will come...Jk wrong wording and off topic!


We've been off topic for a while haha


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump again


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

WEnglert said:


> We've been off topic for a while haha


For sure just being a DB!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

What's everyone drinking?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

TruBall for all


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Bak trak rak jak crak...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Gentleman Jack and coke here...


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

If I win I'll sell it for 150... Jk!!!


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

In again


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

I need a release like I need a hole in my head but I need the hinge so I'll think about a earring if I win[emoji12]


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

If I win wich i wont yall will get a chanch at the BT release for free,too novice for a BT!But......Not lucky so you all are on you own!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

My thumb is really getting sore from using this







I could really use a new release...


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

French roast coffee and a wee bit of home made Irish cream


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Gentleman Jack and coke here...


Good choice brother to spendy for this butcher!But....If your buyin!lol


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Crakerjak...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Truball give away threads are always fun and keeps us postin up!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Post counts raising lol


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

If I win, which I won't... Most likely, there will be 2 of the most Ballin Brass Tru Balls you have ever seen in Archerytalks history..,


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

If I win, which I hope I do, I will crap my drawers


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

WEnglert said:


> If I win, which I hope I do, I will crap my drawers


If I win I will crap in your drawers too!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

vftcandy said:


> If I win I will crap in your drawers too!


Thanks man!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

You bet Bro, archers helping archers. 😘


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

AK&HIboy said:


> If I win wich i wont yall will get a chanch at the BT release for free,too novice for a BT!But......Not lucky so you all are on you own!


Dibbs!!!! Called it!!!!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I will take one of each... Thank you...:wink:


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

We are we there yet


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> If I win, which I won't... Most likely, there will be 2 of the most Ballin Brass Tru Balls you have ever seen in Archerytalks history..,


Lol true!But thats what he said! Jk lol


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

We are getting close to 30k at least


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

What's your guys thoughts on trophy ridge react five pin


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> If I win, which I won't... Most likely, there will be 2 of the most Ballin Brass Tru Balls you have ever seen in Archerytalks history..,


If I win, which I know I won't. Unless truball wants to save shipping and send it with the sight. I will send them to the candyman for a full on polishing and review


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

If I win, which I won't, I will use the abyss...and maybe depending on AT rules give the other away Ina drawing...


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

In again


----------



## NiceandNaughty (Oct 23, 2014)

Are alters allowed to enter?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Bump for the bow junkys me included!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Anyone else watching the Victoria secret fashion show


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

NiceandNaughty said:


> Are alters allowed to enter?


Yes and yes if you are your avatar!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man I really want the fulcrum haha along with all of you.. Good luck everyone '


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

WEnglert said:


> Anyone else watching the Victoria secret fashion show


No!What chanel and yes i should be!lol


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> No!What chanel and yes i should be!lol


ABC Channel four for me


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sons


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Buns


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Up top


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

I think one day I will shoot hinge and another shoot thumb which I had to make that decision....&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Slowly climbing up. Would be nice if we hit it before we all had work


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Squirrel


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I hate squirrels...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Getting twisted.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

C'mon les go!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

X-file said:


> If I win, which I know I won't. Unless truball wants to save shipping and send it with the sight. I will send them to the candyman for a full on polishing and review


I am no longer doing release work except my own...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> I am no longer doing release work except my own...


What the hell?


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like an awesome pair of releases


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, I just too busy and don't have the time. It is very time consuming. I have 2 that I am finishing this week hopefully, and then no more unless things change. The 2 I am doing are off the charts absolutely sick.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> I am no longer doing release work except my own...


No worries. It was all meant in fun


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Slowly climbing up. Would be nice if we hit it before we all had work


I'd be $$ ahead to work and buy one v/s the time this thread has cost me!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

X-file said:


> No worries. It was all meant in fun


Lol, I know... But I really am overwhelmed with work and family... Busy busy


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well off to sleep hoping we are almost to 32k when i get up


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Lol, I know... But I really am overwhelmed with work and family... Busy busy


I tell you what though, if I win and time permits I will still give you the chance to touch my brass


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Well off to sleep hoping we are almost to 32k when i get up


We westerners will try to keep the torch burning through the night for you


----------



## bowtech1316 (Jan 8, 2012)

Count me in. They look awesome!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Almost 2k comments


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Late but........TTT  Wait?Lol just gettin old puttin boys to bed!Life of a Rockstar is hard!lol


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Time to get ready for work.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hopefully it's better than last night.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Another 12 too.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yay me!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

21 more 12s in a row for me


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Ugh


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

If it gets slow again tonight I win...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> 21 more 12s in a row for me


Don't you only do 6hrs at a time though?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Don't you only do 6hrs at a time though?


Yeah. With like 4 hr naps in between lol. Equals 12 [emoji2]


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

One more time


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Winter us upon us


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

One more time...


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Goodnight!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Keep on a going...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> Winter us upon us


Breaking ice?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

298-18x for an open tonight. Not too shabby but would have been a 300 with a fulkrum


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Up top


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Cdpkook132 said:


> 298-18x for an open tonight. Not too shabby but would have been a 300 with a fulkrum


I've never shot in a 3D. I would love to start, but I'm gonna need a nice release...........or two...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Just bump.....Ttt...Lol


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

I am totally ready to try your new product........l:RockOn:


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Humps


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Mumps


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Dumps


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Pumps


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep it going...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Breaking ice?


Was earlier in Green Bay.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> Was earlier in Green Bay.


It was 75 and clear today here


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Rain here


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I'm waiting.........:shade


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

And up again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry had to pour a drink, where are we at....


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Just under 30k views and a sixer in


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

storm up from here


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah I had to break for a Southern Oregon Brewery Big rack IPA and some smoked salmon...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Yeah I had to break for a Southern Oregon Brewery Big rack IPA and some smoked salmon...


Mmm, beer.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

amost 30k!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

We could look at some TB eye candy to pass the time...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Sorry had to pour a drink, where are we at....


Mmmmm need me some more late nights working on bows and dranking on some dranks


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> We could look at some TB eye candy to pass the time...


Was it incredible? Or just OK?


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Night everyone. Seems tomorrow morning the drawing should happen. Good luck


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

Bump before bed!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Colin, did you get your mods yet?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Good night


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sneaking up on 30,000.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Come.on 32


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Tapping out... I need a 4 hr nap.


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Xxx


----------



## Anthony_A (Jun 27, 2011)

Almost there! TTT


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Up to the top. In again for the Tru Ball combo.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Almost there, fingers crossed !!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Almost @ 30K....Wooohoo!! Only 2K to go.....Off to work and hoping for the win @32K!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Git er dun Cord!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Over 30k now


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Bump from France ^^


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

once more to the top!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Let's get this going again. Only 2 k to go.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

in again


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

2k we got this


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wooohooo, my 12 got cancelled. Off at 7 am.


----------



## cappe_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Let's get this done by the end of today guys!


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

Also in for the combo :thumbs_up


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Wooohooo, my 12 got cancelled. Off at 7 am.


You suck


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Broke the 30k mark, back to the top!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Wooohooo, my 12 got cancelled. Off at 7 am.


Thats always good news. Im stuck working 10 hrs. At least im not on thidd any more though


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

One more shot at it


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

MADZUKI said:


> One more shot at it


Do you really need three?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

For the home stretch


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Before work bump  come on lady luck


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Up again


----------



## jrnymanwv (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

#winning


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Up for today!!


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

In again


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

I want one!!! Please!!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Let's keep it rolling......


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in please


----------



## bowtech1316 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in. Heading to work with fingers crossed!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Did anyone not claim their winnings?


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

i WOULD LIKE THE PAIR!


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

Morning bump.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I couldn't imagine someone not claiming their winnings. I was watching this thread like a hawk when my name was announced.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


>


Yeah, he claimed his.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Back up


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

morning bump


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Morning break.....Hopefully I hear that I won after work today!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I was out passing the word to a few locals about these this afternoon here in Australia. Almost to the point of dreaming about leaving the 80 degree weather for a cold tree in Illinois...almost. :darkbeer:


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

About 1700 left. 
I hope somebody didnt claim their prize. You never know though


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Going to 32,000 pretty quick


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Up top


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just noticed this thread has more views in five days then the free bow contest thread has gotten in 10 months!


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Pancakes!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

We should reach this by noon hopefully. Cant wait to start hearing reviews. Has broadwater posted anything on his facebook, video wise for releases?


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Back up, come on Tru Ball Double Down!


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

In again for the duo.
Would suck if I had to buy them


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Good morning fellas


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Truball truball truball!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> We should reach this by noon hopefully. Cant wait to start hearing reviews. Has broadwater posted anything on his facebook, video wise for releases?


I have not seen anything yet.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

KimberTac1911 said:


> We should reach this by noon hopefully. Cant wait to start hearing reviews. Has broadwater posted anything on his facebook, video wise for releases?


Yes Jesse does have some things of his facebook, I have been following him for a bit now. He released some blurry pictures and pictures of his fingers over the lens with these releases in the background. He said he was working on his camera skills lol. But he does have a few things up right now about them. Make sure you visit the Jesse Broadwater that has the red target with arrows in it for his profile pic, I never would have thought there would have been so many fake profiles for him.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Back in


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Higher!


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

Back to the Top.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Wv helium said:


> How do we sign up?


You just did


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


>


Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Did you bring enough for everyone?


Nope. Lol


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

Back in


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Iam in


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Let's get to 32,000


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

1 more closer


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We are almost there!


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Im in again!


----------



## targetzone (May 27, 2013)

the fulKrum looks awesome!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Up top


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Abyss Abyss Abyss!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Fulkrum FulKrum FulKrum!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wonder when these will he on shelves to buy. When reality sets in an i dont win.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Colin, did you get your mods yet?


Not yet! Have 4 sets on the way!

In again


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Amazing technology.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Let's keep it going!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again please. Good morning everyone


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Instead of doing 32k views they should have done 32k threads started on how to shoot back tension! We would have been done friday night :lol3:


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Count me in again.


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

Checking in again!


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

In again!!! New bow on the way from the classifieds, I sure could use a new release (or 2) to go with it!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Cmon........Give it away..


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bring it up


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

I'M IN!!! :wink: Seriously guys, and gals, the response to these has been amazing so far! I truly appreciate it.. Like I said, Im very excited to get these out there for people to try. I know they will help many people, and thats what I love! It also makes me feel great to help support Windber Research Center, so they can continue to provide one of the worlds best breast cancer treatments, and research. The place, and whole organization is state of the art, and unlike anything I have ever seen before! I want to give to them as much as I can, because I feel great things will come from them! Check them out if interested... Windber Research Center... They have website, and Face Book and all of that good stuff.... I also wanted to say, if you guys have any questions, on these new, shiny handfuls of goodness, message me on my FaceBook fan page... I keep up with the messages on there every day! Once again, thanks to you you guys for all the positive interest, and to the team at TRU Ball for all the help, and for doing this giveaway! We are working to get these in your hands as soon as possible  I think you will love the feel, and design of these releases! Have a great day!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Jesse said:


> I'M IN!!! :wink: Seriously guys, and gals, the response to these has been amazing so far! I truly appreciate it.. Like I said, Im very excited to get these out there for people to try. I know they will help many people, and thats what I love! It also makes me feel great to help support Windber Research Center, so they can continue to provide one of the worlds best breast cancer treatments, and research. The place, and whole organization is state of the art, and unlike anything I have ever seen before! I want to give to them as much as I can, because I feel great things will come from them! Check them out if interested... Windber Research Center... They have website, and Face Book and all of that good stuff.... I also wanted to say, if you guys have any questions, on these new, shiny handfuls of goodness, message me on my FaceBook fan page... I keep up with the messages on there every day! Once again, thanks to you you guys for all the positive interest, and to the team at TRU Ball for all the help, and for doing this giveaway! We are working to get these in your hands as soon as possible  I think you will love the feel, and design of these releases! Have a great day!


Thanks for posting Jesse.
SAVE THE TATAS!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Jesse said:


> I'M IN!!! :wink: Seriously guys, and gals, the response to these has been amazing so far! I truly appreciate it.. Like I said, Im very excited to get these out there for people to try. I know they will help many people, and thats what I love! It also makes me feel great to help support Windber Research Center, so they can continue to provide one of the worlds best breast cancer treatments, and research. The place, and whole organization is state of the art, and unlike anything I have ever seen before! I want to give to them as much as I can, because I feel great things will come from them! Check them out if interested... Windber Research Center... They have website, and Face Book and all of that good stuff.... I also wanted to say, if you guys have any questions, on these new, shiny handfuls of goodness, message me on my FaceBook fan page... I keep up with the messages on there every day! Once again, thanks to you you guys for all the positive interest, and to the team at TRU Ball for all the help, and for doing this giveaway! We are working to get these in your hands as soon as possible  I think you will love the feel, and design of these releases! Have a great day!


This is why I like Jesse


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Jesse said:


> I'M IN!!! :wink: Seriously guys, and gals, the response to these has been amazing so far! I truly appreciate it.. Like I said, Im very excited to get these out there for people to try. I know they will help many people, and thats what I love! It also makes me feel great to help support Windber Research Center, so they can continue to provide one of the worlds best breast cancer treatments, and research. The place, and whole organization is state of the art, and unlike anything I have ever seen before! I want to give to them as much as I can, because I feel great things will come from them! Check them out if interested... Windber Research Center... They have website, and Face Book and all of that good stuff.... I also wanted to say, if you guys have any questions, on these new, shiny handfuls of goodness, message me on my FaceBook fan page... I keep up with the messages on there every day! Once again, thanks to you you guys for all the positive interest, and to the team at TRU Ball for all the help, and for doing this giveaway! We are working to get these in your hands as soon as possible  I think you will love the feel, and design of these releases! Have a great day!


That's cool!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

When I win, I will donate the cost of one release to Windber.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

^Awesome!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Stringster said:


> Instead of doing 32k views they should have done 32k threads started on how to shoot back tension! We would have been done friday night :lol3:


Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Jesse said:


> I'M IN!!! :wink: Seriously guys, and gals, the response to these has been amazing so far! I truly appreciate it.. Like I said, Im very excited to get these out there for people to try. I know they will help many people, and thats what I love! It also makes me feel great to help support Windber Research Center, so they can continue to provide one of the worlds best breast cancer treatments, and research. The place, and whole organization is state of the art, and unlike anything I have ever seen before! I want to give to them as much as I can, because I feel great things will come from them! Check them out if interested... Windber Research Center... They have website, and Face Book and all of that good stuff.... I also wanted to say, if you guys have any questions, on these new, shiny handfuls of goodness, message me on my FaceBook fan page... I keep up with the messages on there every day! Once again, thanks to you you guys for all the positive interest, and to the team at TRU Ball for all the help, and for doing this giveaway! We are working to get these in your hands as soon as possible  I think you will love the feel, and design of these releases! Have a great day!


Thanks Jesse! You the man!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Not yet! Have 4 sets on the way!
> 
> In again


Have you been shooting the OK'S anyway?


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

Back up


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow Jesse! Thanks for posting brother! Your from jennerstown?! That's like 25 minutes Away from where I live!! Small world that's pretty awesome!! Thanks for everything buddy always enjoy your input to the sport!!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Keeping it going.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Have you been shooting the OK'S anyway?


No, need my mods they are like 31.5" right now! I also need my rest to show. Just been eyeballing them since they arrived


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> When I win, I will donate the cost of one release to Windber.


That's pretty awesome man.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

In again! Thanks Truball!!!


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In again, almost there!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> When I win, I will donate the cost of one release to Windber.


WOW! thats really great!! Thanks so much!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Back in


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 12, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jesse said:


> I'M IN!!! :wink: Seriously guys, and gals, the response to these has been amazing so far! I truly appreciate it.. Like I said, Im very excited to get these out there for people to try. I know they will help many people, and thats what I love! It also makes me feel great to help support Windber Research Center, so they can continue to provide one of the worlds best breast cancer treatments, and research. The place, and whole organization is state of the art, and unlike anything I have ever seen before! I want to give to them as much as I can, because I feel great things will come from them! Check them out if interested... Windber Research Center... They have website, and Face Book and all of that good stuff.... I also wanted to say, if you guys have any questions, on these new, shiny handfuls of goodness, message me on my FaceBook fan page... I keep up with the messages on there every day! Once again, thanks to you you guys for all the positive interest, and to the team at TRU Ball for all the help, and for doing this giveaway! We are working to get these in your hands as soon as possible  I think you will love the feel, and design of these releases! Have a great day!


Straight from the man himself! I couldn't have said it better myself, thanks for everything Jesse!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

You guys rock!!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Where are the view numbers at


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ever been to ligonier Jesse?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

We've got to be getting close, I can't wait to see who gets a really nice combo


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah man I'm grateful for the chance at an awesome priZe! Thanks Jesse and Tru ball, you guys are top notch no doubt about it!!


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

Joebert said:


> Ah man I'm grateful for the chance at an awesome priZe! Thanks Jesse and Tru ball, you guys are top notch no doubt about it!!


this


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Good morning!.


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

1359 views more to go, in one more time


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

Joebert said:


> Ever been to ligonier Jesse?


I sure have!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Jesse said:


> I'M IN!!! :wink: Seriously guys, and gals, the response to these has been amazing so far! I truly appreciate it.. Like I said, Im very excited to get these out there for people to try. I know they will help many people, and thats what I love! It also makes me feel great to help support Windber Research Center, so they can continue to provide one of the worlds best breast cancer treatments, and research. The place, and whole organization is state of the art, and unlike anything I have ever seen before! I want to give to them as much as I can, because I feel great things will come from them! Check them out if interested... Windber Research Center... They have website, and Face Book and all of that good stuff.... I also wanted to say, if you guys have any questions, on these new, shiny handfuls of goodness, message me on my FaceBook fan page... I keep up with the messages on there every day! Once again, thanks to you you guys for all the positive interest, and to the team at TRU Ball for all the help, and for doing this giveaway! We are working to get these in your hands as soon as possible  I think you will love the feel, and design of these releases! Have a great day!


Careful of what you ask for.  Message sent btw.

I'm interested in seeing time and detail devoted to the LAS technology. Why you would move the head, focus on some different archers and why they have the setting they do.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Jesse said:


> WOW! thats really great!! Thanks so much!


Sounds like a challenge to whoever wins.

I'm signing on, if I win, cost of one release donated to Windber.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Off to work. Let's get this done!!!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Bump to the top!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Lunch break bump....Just over 1K to go! Hoping for the win @ 32k!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Bump from finals break


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.

I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.

The link is here:http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp

Right at the top of the list is Gift for Joyce Murtha Breast Care Center.

I just donated my $25, who is next? I also put in the "Special Instructions" comment section of my donation:
"For the Truball/Jesse Broadwater/ArcheryTalk challenge." So they can see what Jesse and TRUBall did for them.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice. I'm in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

another bump, lets get it done this am!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Getting close! Good luck all.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in again.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Just a little more than 1000 and someone can win these!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

I'm in on the charity pledge


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

WEnglert said:


> I'm in on the charity pledge


Awesome


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Jesse said:


> I sure have!


I figured as much, that's my home town  small world brother!! Thanks for posting man, your such a humble guy !!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Let's keep a going. Good luck all!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Almost there!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Up top


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again fer someone to win these by noon!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


Well done! In


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Win


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

still trying to help!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Let me see that I won by the time I wake up...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Let me see that I won by the time I wake up...


You snooze you lose...


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


That is me and NoDeerInIowa.

Come on ArcheryTalk, think of what you spend on archery in a year, a month, hell a week! Put in your $25 in the name of TRUBall/Jesse/ArcheryTalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Up top


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

I think we will have the number by the end of the day! Lets get to it!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> That is me and NoDeerInIowa.
> 
> Come on ArcheryTalk, think of what you spend on archery in a year, a month, hell a week! Put in your $25 in the name of TRUBall/Jesse/ArcheryTalk


Add me too! I'm in...


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Did all 5 of the original winners claim their releases?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Bigdaddysimp said:


> I think we will have the number by the end of the day! Lets get to it!


I think we can do it by midday...


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


This is awesome!


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ttt...count me in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> This is awesome!


Yeah it is. I will also encourage everyone to donate. People, it's a great way to give back especially when we're all getting a chance at getting these releases for free!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Bump from finals break


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Yeah it is. I will also encourage everyone to donate. People, it's a great way to give back especially when we're all getting a chance at getting these releases for free!


Great, post in the thread after your donated your $25! Take all this goodwill from Truball with the giveaway, and turn it into a big positive!

Come on AT, show us what you are made of!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

In again


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

donated to a good cause!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Great, post in the thread after your donated your $25! Take all this goodwill from Truball with the giveaway, and turn it into a big positive!
> 
> Come on AT, show us what you are made of!


I did donate earlier today...what thread do I post in now?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Shouldn't be too long till the 32k mark is hit. TTT for a great company, archer, and foundation. 

Keeping this in view: 

Originally Posted by ThunderEagle 
Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.

I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.

The link is here:http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp

Right at the top of the list is Gift for Joyce Murtha Breast Care Center.

I just donated my $25, who is next? I also put in the "Special Instructions" comment section of my donation:
"For the Truball/Jesse Broadwater/ArcheryTalk challenge." So they can see what Jesse and TRUBall did for them.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> I did donate earlier today...what thread do I post in now?


I just want everyone to see how many are donating. Great job. Lets keep it going.


----------



## Anthony_A (Jun 27, 2011)

TTT for a great company and great cause


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again, wee bit more than 800 to go. Les do this!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Will donate friday. Got to wait til payday though


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Only about 800 to go. We will be hitting 32k soon


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Get in while you can.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Let's get it done.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


Jus quoting so everyone can see this on the new page...Let's get some donations for a great cause people!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bring it up and let's get some donations in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back in again!! Great thing here people


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Close?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey guys, stand by on the donations for a sec.... Im coordinating with directer at research center, and she said she has another link that you guys can use... Im waiting to hear from her... just stand by.... 

This is awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Last break of the day....Let's hit 32K before noon (CST)!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again to bump it to the top!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

cordini said:


> Last break of the day....Let's hit 32K before noon (CST)!


I was hopeing for noon EST, but it don't look like that's gonna happen...


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I need it!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Back to the top


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Last bump of lunch break


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Come on! Lets roll butthole!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

In again...I can't keep up.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

keeping it going.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Jesse said:


> Hey guys, stand by on the donations for a sec.... Im coordinating with directer at research center, and she said she has another link that you guys can use... Im waiting to hear from her... just stand by....
> 
> This is awesome! Thanks so much!


Alright! Wait for new donation link...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...............................


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Top


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much!

I do have a more direct link, so you can donate to the Research center itself..... its coming up! Stand By!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Back in agin...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I just tagged mine TruBall/Jesse. I hope it can be redirected.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again..... We are getting close!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Waiting on the link as well. I have some money in my paypal acct I can donate


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


Quoting again for everyone to see. Jesse is getting up another link soon, so wait for that to donate...


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

almost there!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

A girl who I work with who is a breast cancer survivor wore a shirt last night that said " Hell yes, they're fake! The real ones tried to kill me!"


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

aljburk said:


> almost there!!!


Can you see post count? Mine still says about 31200, but it's said that for almost an hour...

Back in again...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> A girl who I work with who is a breast cancer survivor wore a shirt last night that said " Hell yes, they're fake! The real ones tried to kill me!"


Kinda funny....I dunno. I don't like shirts that make breast cancer look like a joke. Like "save the tatas" or related things....


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone here on AT for making this giveaway so successful and donating to such a great cause! Only around 500 left, I want to give these releases away today!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Thank you everyone here on AT for making this giveaway so successful and donating to such a great cause! Only around 500 left, I want to give these releases away today!


So do we, lol...

In again...Goodluck everyone!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> Thank you everyone here on AT for making this giveaway so successful and donating to such a great cause! Only around 500 left, I want to give these releases away today!


It's going to happen today!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> It's going to happen today!


Good. Then I can get some work done!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep going, I want to see who ends up getting these!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I do have a more direct link, so you can donate to the Research center itself..... its coming up! Stand By!



Waiting for the link too! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

almost there


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

A combo would be great! Also, way cool on the donations to breast cancer research.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Almost there..


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome releases!!!


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

in again,,,, good luck to all...... ( trying not to sound like Tiny Tim !!)


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

One more time!


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

One more time.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the wire!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Almost there...


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

back in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Getting close ladies and gents...keep it a going...


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

Love my tru ball stuff!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Get the view count up people, this combo will surely be given out today!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Let's get more donations people!


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

In again for the duo


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again! Chances are looking good! Only 2290 posts!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Big push for the end


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Gettin closer....


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

getting close...


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Great cause!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

yes it is !!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dual chance.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice of Truball/Axcel to do all of these giveaways. I'll be ordering my Accutouch as soon as season closes


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

almost


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Let's do this


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Almost


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

come on 32k


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Only a bit more than 300 left to go...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


Up again...let's get sum more donations...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Back in..


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Almost there, I want to see this happen


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Getting real close


----------



## mark guile (Oct 27, 2011)

getting there....


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

sign me up


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the winner is


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

That didn't take long.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Come on lady luck!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In before the drawing! Good luck


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In in in


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

Very close


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Here we goooooo come on Lady Luck daddy n momma need this combo


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Lets see who the lucky person is gonna be


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

getting closer, hoping I get selected...Thanks again for this T.R.U. Ball.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

me me me


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Please sir, can I have some more?


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, thank you True Ball for supporting a great cause and for this contest


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

This thread is on fire, makes us all realize how much we love Tru Ball and Jesse Broadwater!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

in again


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

And supporting the foundation involved as well.


jrandres said:


> This thread is on fire, makes us all realize how much we love Tru Ball and Jesse Broadwater!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Moving up


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

RCR_III said:


> And supporting the foundation involved as well.


Very true


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

final push for these two babies


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep it going...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Just keeping it going


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd say all in all this thread has been hugely successful. First it was for a great cause in donating for cancer research. Hats off to you guys for that, then archers donating out of their pocket just to help a great cause is even more awesome! And Jesse taking the time to answer a few questions and coordinating with the cancer establishment about us archers also donating.. That's just impressive IMO.. Great job everyone, major major props to this one!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Joebert said:


> I'd say all in all this thread has been hugely successful. First it was for a great cause in donating for cancer research. Hats off to you guys for that, then archers donating out of their pocket just to help a great cause is even more awesome! And Jesse taking the time to answer a few questions and coordinating with the cancer establishment about us archers also donating.. That's just impressive IMO.. Great job everyone, major major props to this one!!


I couldn't agree more with you!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Joebert said:


> I'd say all in all this thread has been hugely successful. First it was for a great cause in donating for cancer research. Hats off to you guys for that, then archers donating out of their pocket just to help a great cause is even more awesome! And Jesse taking the time to answer a few questions and coordinating with the cancer establishment about us archers also donating.. That's just impressive IMO.. Great job everyone, major major props to this one!!


Very well said joe...

Keep kraken...


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Joebert said:


> I'd say all in all this thread has been hugely successful. First it was for a great cause in donating for cancer research. Hats off to you guys for that, then archers donating out of their pocket just to help a great cause is even more awesome! And Jesse taking the time to answer a few questions and coordinating with the cancer establishment about us archers also donating.. That's just impressive IMO.. Great job everyone, major major props to this one!!


Yeah. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna keep bumping this for more donations!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ttt!!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

I am super impressed, and proud... You guys are really great! So is the coordinator that Im speaking with, at the institute.... It feels great to help people, thats what its all about....

The coordinator, Amy, is waiting on her IT guys to put a direct link for donations.... As soon as I get it, it will be posted 

Very impressed guys and gals... very impressed.......:set1_applaud:


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I think view count updates every hour, not sure...Let's get this to 32000 by the end of the hour to get a winner!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Jesse said:


> I am super impressed, and proud... You guys are really great! So is the coordinator that Im speaking with, at the institute.... It feels great to help people, thats what its all about....
> 
> The coordinator, Amy, is waiting on her IT guys to put a direct link for donations.... As soon as I get it, it will be posted
> 
> Very impressed guys and gals... very impressed.......:set1_applaud:


Will be searching through this weekend for the link for donations. Great to see the turnout for this


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

not many more...


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

back to the top. almost there!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

.............


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

X-file said:


> Will be searching through this weekend for the link for donations. Great to see the turnout for this


Thanks!! Ill try to make it as noticeable as possible... and will share it as many places as I can..... They already said they see the contributions, and will make sure they go to the right place, for the time being, until link is made  VERY COOL!! makes me all warm and tingly inside!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks again Jesse!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Will it be tonight?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


New page....Bumpin again...


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Archers helping archers, and others!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

This thread just got that much better! Way to go archers!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

so close!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Good stuff


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

were heeeeere!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats it boys and girls! 32,000!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

One last time!! Come on lady luck I could use it  thanks again everyone


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Yehaw!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck to y'all, we're finally here!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol, I got 150 posts in this thread...


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice job guys. and Congrats to the lucky winner


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok, So heres the deal.....

You guys that are so gracious as to donate, you may follow the link and instructions that ThunderEagle has provided.... They are exactly right (Thanks so much Thunder Eagle for that) 

Just make sure in the instructions to write what donation is for, as Thunder Eagle stated....

Another way, for now, to make donations to the research center, is to use the link once again that ThunderEagle has provided, and go to the "OTHER" button, and then write what your donation is for.. Just mention me, or TRU Ball or whatever.. They will monitor it, and make sure it goes where it should.....

This is all for the time being, as Amy said she is working with IT guys to get the "donate to Windber Reasearch Institute" button up..... It may just be another button/tab/bubble in the list of where to donate, within the same link that has been provided...

Here is the link again, for now .................http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp

Once again, many thanks!!

Is it time for another release giveaway!!!???


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

nice...


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Yessssss


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Jesse said:


> Ok, So heres the deal.....
> 
> You guys that are so gracious as to donate, you may follow the link and instructions that ThunderEagle has provided.... They are exactly right (Thanks so much Thunder Eagle for that)
> 
> ...


It is time!..........Thanks for the link bud...


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 1, 2014)

So who gets them?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

It is time to see who gets that combo!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome giveaway, great cause and even better showing by everyone donating out of their own pockets!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Here we go! Thanks Jesse and tru ball!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Jaliv92 said:


> Bumps


I don't think we need to do that anymore...



Good luck to all, and congrats ahead of time!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Joebert said:


> Awesome giveaway, great cause and even better showing by everyone donating out of their own pockets!!


Agree


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> I don't think we need to do that anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all, and congrats ahead of time!


One more time!!!! 
Bump.....


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Jaliv92 said:


> One more time!!!!
> Bump.....


Might as well...Bumadeebumperooo....


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Might as well...Bumadeebumperooo....


Yep .You got it !


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I really want to see this get to 100 pages just for fun!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> I really want to see this get to 100 pages just for fun!


After we find the winner, we might as well keep the thread for the donations...


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Here we go!! To the top for a great cause and the push for 100!! Haha


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Alrighty then


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Joebert said:


> Here we go!! To the top for a great cause and the push for 100!! Haha


Why not?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Soon?


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

32k and more!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Joebert said:


> Here we go!! To the top for a great cause and the push for 100!! Haha


Change the amount of posts per page! Viola!


----------



## buckmaster0094 (Jan 9, 2009)

cool


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

Have I won yet?


----------



## monaro (Oct 25, 2013)

adding my name to the list, looks like i will need one of these


----------



## TRMOSS (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome looking releases.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We made it! I will be announcing the winner very soon! Don't forget you can order these releases through your local dealer, just tell them to give us a call!


----------



## edge1771 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty cool you guys are doing this. TRU Ball is a great company.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks again for doing what you've done truball and Jesse !!! You guys are awesome, period!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Very cool!!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

These releases look amazing :thumbs_up


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Pkeller (Nov 7, 2010)

Im sure these would make a perfect upgrade to my Incredible, I'd love to win one! Thanks!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Don't forget to donate whether you win or not.


----------



## rysmith (May 3, 2013)

With all the new cool toys they keep coming out with it is getting hard to decide which one I will want first


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

We made it!!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am currently making the winner poster so its almost time to announce! We also will be releasing some new hunting releases this year so keep on lookout for our 2015 catalog!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Woop woop !!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool beans!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I love that you all did the posters for our usernames, that made it really cool! Cant wait to see who the lucky member is!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah man come onnnn this would be so awesome


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

It would be very awesome!!!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Kellg79 said:


> I am currently making the winner poster so its almost time to announce! We also will be releasing some new hunting releases this year so keep on lookout for our 2015 catalog!


Let me guess, not me.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> I am currently making the winner poster so its almost time to announce! We also will be releasing some new hunting releases this year so keep on lookout for our 2015 catalog!


Make sure you spell it right. Its JHENS87. cant forget the 87


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

JHENS87 said:


> Make sure you spell it right. Its JHENS87. cant forget the 87


I think you missed the fine print in the rules.....Super Moderators not eligible. He He He!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Cant wait to see who it is!


----------



## Rodrigo hoyt (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome. The abyss looks amazing.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up  just cause


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> I am currently making the winner poster so its almost time to announce! We also will be releasing some new hunting releases this year so keep on lookout for our 2015 catalog!


Awesome! Can't wait to see the lucky guy's or gals name!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't wait any longer!


----------



## Matt Grieger (Jul 10, 2012)

nice


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Anxious


----------



## MrMazze (Dec 10, 2014)

Looking forward to try one of these when they come to Sweden !!


----------



## Anthony_A (Jun 27, 2011)

WEnglert said:


> Anxious


Ditto!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Anytime now


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Anthony_A said:


> Ditto!


Lol I should probably be paying attention in class


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

I really like the Abyss


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Let's go baby!


----------



## cappe_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Obviously I would love to win just like everyone else, but anyway I really wanted to thank Tru Ball for letting us have this opportunity as well as for making IMO the best releases on the market! Thank you so much


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ready


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got to leave soon.....Got some Christmas gifts to pick up!


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

hoping I get a message soon, but probably not.


----------



## dmudie (Jun 3, 2012)

I want in! Dying to try a folkrum


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

dmudie said:


> I want in! Dying to try a folkrum


Then you can give me the Abyss...:wink:


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

going to be a long drive home if not announced soon


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Alright, TRUBall/Jesse is donating a portion to Windber. A couple of us have pledged to donate the cost of one release if we win the combo. I think we can do better.
> 
> I challenge everyone that has posted on this thread to donate $25 to Windber Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...


I see some newer people to the thread...If you'r able to make a relatively small donation, please follow the above link...Thank you!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

the suspense is killing me !


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winner!*

Congrats to the winner! Shoot me a PM to claim your prize!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

WOOP WOOP congrats dude!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats bro! Hope ya enjoy them!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats man, I know you'll put them to good use


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

No fricken way... Colin you lucky dog.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heyyyyy, he can't win, he likes that ringer release! 

JK congrats!


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations. 

Now, everyone donate some money to Windber in the name of TRUBall/ArcheryTalk/Jesse Broadwater.


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

man guess ill be paying for a fulcrum now... congrats!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> Congrats to the winner! Shoot me a PM to claim your prize!
> View attachment 2105177


OMG! I cannot even believe it! Thank you so much Tru Ball! Thank you Jesse B! Thank you Kellg! I will be making a donation as well! Can't even believe it! Wow!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Will go good with both his new rigs...


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! This is the final call for the original 5 to claim their prize!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Colin, listen to me... Do not ground check these!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats dude, now I can sit back and donate, and impatiently wait for my Abyss to show up in the mail!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> Congrats to the winners! This is the final call for the original 5 to claim their prize!


You mean someone hasn't claimed yet? That is insane to me


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats Colin!!!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

jrandres said:


> You mean someone hasn't claimed yet? That is insane to me


Agreed!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> You mean someone hasn't claimed yet? That is insane to me


Yeah...Gotta at least check...I think that means that I can claim one if they dont :grin:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> No fricken way... Colin you lucky dog.


I can't even believe it! So stoked to give these a try!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats dude!!!! Give a release win a release. Sounds fair to me!!


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Glad an Arizona boy won something! Congrats Colin


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice! I am in for sure!



Hutch


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Colin, listen to me... Do not ground check these!


Hahaha I have to torture test them a little!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Cdpkook132 said:


> OMG! I cannot even believe it! Thank you so much Tru Ball! Thank you Jesse B! Thank you Kellg! I will be making a donation as well! Can't even believe it! Wow!


So can I have your ringer? Haha just kidding!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Hahaha I have to torture test them a little!


Congrats man, my break is over.... Back to work!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

SWEET!! congrats!!! I hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Enjoy brother, I'm pumped for you!! Great job everyone!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Jesse said:


> SWEET!! congrats!!! I hope you enjoy them!!


They will be put to good use Jesse! See you in Vegas!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats! ^^^^


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Ok, So heres the deal.....
> 
> You guys that are so gracious as to donate, you may follow the link and instructions that ThunderEagle has provided.... They are exactly right (Thanks so much Thunder Eagle for that)
> 
> ...


Donation done......
Props to ThunderEagle and whoever else came up with the idea to donate! 
Go Jesse!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Congrats man, my break is over.... Back to work!


Mine is over too. Thanks again everyone. Keep an eye out for the review!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Jesse, thank you for making this thread so much fun by joining in! Now lets get those donations in!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Kellg79 said:


> Congrats to the winners! This is the final call for the original 5 to claim their prize!


And if they don't?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Hate to see someone not claim their winnings.. That's a bummer for sure especially with something of this caliber..


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

frog gigger said:


> And if they don't?


I already covered that...Then I get one...Lol...


----------



## Hoytpodium37gtx (Nov 13, 2014)

These release look sweet really hope I win one


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> I already covered that...Then I get one...Lol...


I'd let you have it. Got all the brass I need anyway.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats Colin, Well deserved!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

frog gigger said:


> I'd let you have it. Got all the brass I need anyway.


I don't even have a quality target release...I just use my Fang 3...Never shot 3D, though I really would love to...


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd love to get my hands on a fulkrum!


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Great stuff! I must have it!


----------



## bow4elk (Jan 16, 2009)

These new releases look great!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats Colin!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Someday I'll win one of these giveaways...Till then, I'll just keep plugging along!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Congrats Colin!


Thanks!


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

Count me in on this great set of releases.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

i guess no more ringer?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

G-unit said:


> i guess no more ringer?


I have a few releases.....
Ringer is my go to for hunting


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

.....


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Kellg79 said:


> The Abyss and FulKrum are also available for order now so give us a call, shoot us an email, or check with your local dealer so you can get some of the first few!


Do you not have any place on your web site to look up dealers? I am new to this area and have no idea who in my area sells TruBall.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats Colin !! The TRU Ball team is expanding !


----------



## proelite252006 (Aug 7, 2006)

Great looking releases as allways with truball


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Your late...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

MADZUKI said:


> Congrats Colin !! The TRU Ball team is expanding !


Thanks man! Yes it is!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Your late...


Yes he is! Still doing a happy dance!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Index finger pics?Lol still waiting on the 15 new hook index finger .


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

From the Big I??! nice!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Colin, to celebrate your good fortune... I am making a big crock pot of homemade Elk chili... Too bad you are not here to enjoy it...😈


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks grubbin


----------



## blueidexx (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks nice can't wait to see one


----------



## Nreale (Jan 29, 2013)

Releases look great. Can't wait to give them both a try


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

In for the Elk chili giveaway!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Colin, to celebrate your good fortune... I am making a big crock pot of homemade Elk chili... Too bad you are not here to enjoy it...


Mmmmmm. Looks delicious. You can freeze and ship!!!!

Still waiting to get drawn in Az.....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ThunderEagle said:


> In for the Elk chili giveaway!


And Yellow Cake Cornbread... Aaaaamazing...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Oooh... I could vacuum seal some up...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Oooh... I could vacuum seal some up...


Hahaha o the possibilities when vacuum seal is involved


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I vacuum seal everything... Lol, you could vacuum seal those Freakshows when not in use...lol


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Juicy I want one


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Hahaha o the possibilities when vacuum seal is involved


Ill vacuum seal some venison chili and send it to you if you send me the Abyss :grin:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> I vacuum seal everything... Lol, you could vacuum seal those Freakshows when not in use...lol


I'll treat em good. I swear! But they do get used.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> I vacuum seal everything... Lol, you could vacuum seal those Freakshows when not in use...lol


You could even marinate them in brass polish lol


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

You all are really making me impatient for my Abyss to show up. I will be fighting to make it past Christmas :wink:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

jrandres said:


> You all are really making me impatient for my Abyss to show up. I will be fighting to make it past Christmas :wink:


I feel so bad for you


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

nhns4 said:


> I feel so bad for you


LOL I know it's a horrible problem to have, I just felt like messing with a few people this morning. I wonder how many donation dollars were sent in just from us?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Jesse said:


> Ok, So heres the deal.....
> 
> You guys that are so gracious as to donate, you may follow the link and instructions that ThunderEagle has provided.... They are exactly right (Thanks so much Thunder Eagle for that)
> 
> ...


If you are reading this thread, and haven't donated, I ask that you consider it. Jesse and TRUBall are being generous in donating proceeds of these release to Windber, TRUBall is being generous by giving away approximately 2 grand in releases here on this thread. I challenged everyone to donate at least $25, however I'm sure they will take any donation you can afford.

ArcheryTalk, it is time to show your best side.


----------



## low12z (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm in !!


----------



## low12z (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm in !!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

jrandres said:


> thank you very much sir!


no.... Thank you!!


----------



## jakejohnson (Oct 6, 2009)

how soon can we get one?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

TRU Ball has three shifts running down there, trying to get these releases out as efficiently as possible... We are taking orders, and I would guess the first batches should start going out real soon... But let me ask, and get you guys a better answer than "real soon"........ Stand by


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok, just spoke with them, and Im being told there should be batches of them going out towards end of month, if not sooner...... Things are running full steam from what I understand, so they are trying as best they can...... Of course, Ill keep you updated.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome, I wasn't expecting them until January.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> Awesome, I wasn't expecting them until January.


Same here thats goonews but bad for wallet lol


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Same here thats goonews but bad for wallet lol


Yeah your wallet is not going to like you very much. Im sure it doesn't want to be going on a diet.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

in a way they look kinda like the carter honey!! i still like my ht-3 pro brass!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> Yeah your wallet is not going to like you very much. Im sure it doesn't want to be going on a diet.


Usually keep mine pretty lean any ways lol.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

me please


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

In again for the win..........


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Hoytusa#1 said:


> me please





Ky Bob said:


> In again for the win..........


Contest is over.....


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Winners announced? I couldn't keep up with this thread so I didn't see if they were or not.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a tru ball ht 3 and love it. Been looking at getting a thumb release to hunt with and the abyss looks nice


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I want!!!!


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I have 7 Truball releases. Would love to get one of these. But then I'll have to buy a back up . Thanks for the chance Truball. And for an amazing product.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Winners announced? I couldn't keep up with this thread so I didn't see if they were or not.


First 5 are back on page 48-50


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Found them...wasn't one of them as expected...lol...congrats to the winners though.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Found them...wasn't one of them as expected...lol...congrats to the winners though.


I could not find them if some one else finds them can they repost it up here in the hundreds please I went back to the 40's never seen the winners.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

They started page 46.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Big Rig 24
2. MADZUKI
3. BAKER4
4. CRISSMAN6903
5. JRANDRES
Combo - Cdpkook132


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Combo Cdpkook132


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Lets bring this to the top so people can still see the option to donate to an awesome cause!


----------



## TimEh (Aug 14, 2013)

Do they come in a medium and large? I really want to try a fulkrum. Being able to adjust the head position is the selling point for me. The inside/out and inside/out x don't pivot in the same location as my "other brand". So, I'm glad to see T.R.U. Ball took the inside/out x concept a step further.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

TimEh said:


> Do they come in a medium and large? I really want to try a fulkrum. Being able to adjust the head position is the selling point for me. The inside/out and inside/out x don't pivot in the same location as my "other brand". So, I'm glad to see T.R.U. Ball took the inside/out x concept a step further.


They come in a medium or large!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


Awesome!


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tru ball great release I want one


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

This thread turned out amazing!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

hht01 said:


> Tru ball great release I want one


If you ask reeeeaaalllyyy nicely, maybe he'll give ya one...


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> If you ask reeeeaaalllyyy nicely, maybe he'll give ya one...


:wink:


----------



## nate0404 (Dec 7, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Alright everyone who did not claim has until Monday or we will be giving away the unclaimed releases!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

How many went unclaimed?


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bittersweet! I'm in if they don't claim them! Tru ball rocks!


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in for the unclaimed. Lol


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In for unclaimed as well


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in as well


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Hate to see someone not claim their prize but hey I'll have another go at it !


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Joebert said:


> Hate to see someone not claim their prize but hey I'll have another go at it !


Yeah, that would be a bad day finding out you missed out on this giveaway!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Woohoo, in again...I hope I get a chance at it this time, but I feel real bad for anyone who has not claimed theirs...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

You know, you could just send me a Fulkrum when you ship me my Abyss. :wink: Seriously though, I would not want to be one of the guys that doesn't claim theirs and then see this thread after its too late!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Back in


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Nubster said:


> 1. Big Rig 24
> 2. MADZUKI
> 3. BAKER4
> 4. CRISSMAN6903
> ...


Put the winners names up again to give them a chance


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I have already claimed mine!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Madzuki got his I'm sure...I saw him post about it...and kook of course....we all remember that one...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol yeah everyone remembers the combo being given away, and im sure madzuki has claimed his.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

In for unclaimed if any


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

,,,.....,,,,


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Madzuki got his I'm sure...I saw him post about it...and kook of course....we all remember that one...


Whoop whoop! Don't get mad, get glad!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We will pick the winners on Monday for the new winners if the releases aren't claimed! 
The ATA Seminar times are up so make sure you tell your dealers all of the questions you have for the show!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> We will pick the winners on Monday for the new winners if the releases aren't claimed!
> The ATA Seminar times are up so make sure you tell your dealers all of the questions you have for the show!
> View attachment 2106920


Sounds great :thumbs_up

Id give just about anything to go to ATA.....Alas, reality....


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I would love to go to ATA, its in my home state this year and just over the river next year. IF ONLY there was a way!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> I would love to go to ATA, its in my home state this year and just over the river next year. IF ONLY there was a way!


Swim?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Swim?


Yeah thats an option


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


Bumping this for TRU Ball and Jesse...


Lets get some more...


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

yo yo


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ding dong...


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Another product release! Here are some new hunting releases for you guys and gals!


----------



## wtmyrick (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow! Awesome idea. Both releases look very nice. I am a huge Tru Ball fan. Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## HOSSBUCK (Jan 31, 2006)

I need in on this!
Just ordered a Achieve carbon!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Another product release! Here are some new hunting releases for you guys and gals!


Really? for free? :wink:

I already have a Fang 3 and I love it; great releases there...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

That is a really good hunting release. I like how it folds back into the sleeve.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Zzz


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Qwerty


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Splitter (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine????????


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

No, mine...


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a very well thought out design !


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats cool!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Great Idea!


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

the new fang looks great!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

in again
thanks
Doc


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

New fangs looking good. I looked at the new catalog liking the brown achieve sight color option and blue fiber option. You guys are hitting a home run this year


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool stuff


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

For some reason I have always wanted a blue fiber. May have to look into that this year


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

pick me pick me!!!


----------



## jcb000068 (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking forward to shoot the fulkrum......


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> For some reason I have always wanted a blue fiber. May have to look into that this year


Its great for target shooting. The only bad thing is an all white target like some of the sheeps. Pin will dissappear


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Its great for target shooting. The only bad thing is an all white target like some of the sheeps. Pin will dissappear


Yeah I am building my first target set up, and wanted to try a blue pin, but I wondered if it would blind in with some of the blue targets at the club, good point


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again...


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am in again if the give away is still on.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Brewman (Mar 10, 2007)

Fulkrum looks sweet


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Now this looks like the replacement for my short n sweet...


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> Yeah I am building my first target set up, and wanted to try a blue pin, but I wondered if it would blind in with some of the blue targets at the club, good point


It doesnt really on blue targets. White is only thing that has troubled me. Last 3d shoot it was a bedded ram about 36 yards. Got a 10 but had to trust my float


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

in again


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


I just donated. Let's get some more going! It's simple. Click the link. Click the second from the bottom button and put in an amount! 

Thanks again tru ball! Making changes.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah. It's cool to see!


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 26, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## GrizlyTbear (Jan 25, 2004)

One will make someone an amazing Christmas Gift.

I would love to get my name pulled out of the hat for one of them

Tru Ball makes good releases. 

Somebody gonna win one. It could be you. 

God Bless


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Would love to win, and do a review...


----------



## shadeson (Oct 8, 2013)

Again, I love my Boss X but anxious to try the Fulkrum and Abyss!


----------



## bridger (Apr 12, 2006)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks and I am in!


----------



## beestinger (Dec 16, 2010)

In to


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In agin...


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I really hope someone didnt claim their release. That would be a bad day


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

In again


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

back in for another day!!!! cant beat t.r.u.Ball!!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

im in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## jthaze (Jul 4, 2005)

Look good, hope to try one out soon.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

I guess we are back at it again!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Why not...


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

must be so much in !!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I mean if everyone's doing it


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:bump:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, when we did the Ringer Giveaway the same thing happened. Pmed the winner several times, no response so we drew again.


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

in again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:bump2: ttt bump zzz ...


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

In again


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Well, when we did the Ringer Giveaway the same thing happened. Pmed the winner several times, no response so we drew again.


That worked out pretty well!


----------



## MBT-IT (Oct 5, 2013)

In again !


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


Ttt


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

........


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

In again!


----------



## craneman1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hope I can shoot one. Thanks for your fine products.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Well, when we did the Ringer Giveaway the same thing happened. Pmed the winner several times, no response so we drew again.


And I never heard from him. Not once.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Some one is gonna be real sorry !!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tomorrow to go. Time is passing by to claim


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## Joe van (Nov 3, 2011)

I like both.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

I will proudly take sloppy seconds on unclaimed prizes. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

I'll pm I promise[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

back in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Is it monday yet


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure...


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shot a buddies truball today. Really nice release. I Think it was the Max or the diamond.


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

No.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I'm in! Late season is right around the corner and I would love a new release!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't believe people would not check in to see if they won. Oh well... Snooze ya lose


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Bump it up


----------



## jjohnsonrvnn (Oct 15, 2014)

Gotta try it


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:bump2:


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


As we are bumping fur unclaimed prizes, consider donating to the cause.


----------



## Bowfinger (May 24, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Up top


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Up again


----------



## Angry Bear 79 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I might have missed it but didn't see any new give away other than a few late bumps or the fang video that someone assumed was a giveaway? Not sure there was a recent giveaway and maybe i missed it.Either way truball has givin away more free gear this year or any year I've ever seen.

Win or no win a fang GS is my go too release and hopefully will try a AccuTouch once I can find one used or round up funds.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

If everyone that entered to win on this thread donated $5 to a good cause we could help in a big way.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## kayakguy (Aug 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> If everyone that entered to win on this thread donated $5 to a good cause we could help in a big way.


Good call man!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Wait they haven't claimed it yet? So that means it's up again ))


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

WEnglert said:


> Wait they haven't claimed it yet? So that means it's up again ))


I never saw a post from Truball that said this?If so count me out I'd rather see the actual winner get what he deserves. But like i said TB never posted that?More so others wanting entered if there 'was unclaimed ' prizes? In that case I'd rather see the winner get the releases,life and obligations might keep 'said winner busy for 24+ hours' and not get a chance to claim thier prize?


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

I'm just confused lol


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> I never saw a post from Truball that said this?If so count me out I'd rather see the actual winner get what he deserves. But like i said TB never posted that?More so others wanting entered if there 'was unclaimed ' prizes? In that case I'd rather see the winner get the releases,life and obligations might keep 'said winner busy for 24+ hours' and not get a chance to claim thier prize?


Can't remember what page but truball said that they will give all winners until Monday to claim the prizes. I think at this point all but 1 or 2 of them were claimed. The winners names have been re-posted a few times now as well


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Alright everyone who did not claim has until Monday or we will be giving away the unclaimed releases!


Here's the post. Page 103.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats cool but i for one would rather pm said winners and let them win.Not every one has the time like me or others to get on AT daily. I did a small little drawing and winner took 2days to contact due to work and family.Id never think to take away from that or count him out.

Anyways just my opinion.

Ttt for everyone else.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Donation sent...😁


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> We will pick the winners on Monday for the new winners if the releases aren't claimed!
> The ATA Seminar times are up so make sure you tell your dealers all of the questions you have for the show!
> View attachment 2106920


Right here Mike...


----------



## jeepw2 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Donation sent...&#55357;&#56833;


Nice!Fun thread and worth a small donation for a good cuase and the fun we all had here!Heck I've spent $10+ on crappy movies only to fall asleep in the theater! Lol atleast this is time and money well spent! Lol


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, I think the first winners should get the releases, but Monday is plenty time enough to claim them. Don't enter a contest if you can't claim the prize! I do hope they see the contest winners...

That said, I'll gladly take one if there not claimed Monday...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Not saying some have not claimed their win and TB said they have tell Monday wich does not say members have or have not claimed their prize.


I for one would rather see the true Winner win to be fair? PMs sent and a reasonable time for them to get in contact with truball. We all work and some have family's is all im saying.

If I won but work or my boys schedule got in the way for a few days of not gettin on AT I would feel cheated regardless of the 24hr claim time.

If someone misses a chance and another wins truball pm me, said member I'll ship him my fang release on me.Thats my feelings guys/gals and yes we are all intitled to that.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> Not saying some have not claimed their win and TB said they have tell Monday wich does not say members have or have not claimed their prize.
> 
> 
> I for one would rather see the true Winner win to be fair? PMs sent and a reasonable time for them to get in contact with truball. We all work and some have family's is all im saying.
> ...


Yes, I agree, but 5 days is plenty of time IMO...That said, I would be very disappointed if I was to find I missed claiming a prize I had won. That happened to me with a bear tag when I was a youth. I signed up for a tag transfer, got a call when I was visiting family down state and didnt get the message till it was to late...I was bummed more than I can explain (still not sure why they didn't email me )...

There comes a point when enough time is enough...It will suck for the people who miss their prize...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

It has been a week since the winners were announced. Even after we redrew the Ringer we still never heard a word from the original winner, sucks to do the giveaways and deal with trying to get a hold of a winner constantly. I from here on out Will do a mandatory claim announcement. That way everyone is aware and they are more prone to check in.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I understand guys.Just my opinions and they are not worth much.


Anywho kids to bed and small donation sent for what I can handle. Offer still stands to the first missed winner that did not claim a prize . Truball pms, said member I'll send them my personal fang GS.My opinion means nothing but I'll stand by my thoughts.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:bump2:


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm glad I followed this closely and claimed mine, can't wait to shoot it. And I can't wait to see who else will get to share in the fun! But I do feel bad for the ones that missed out


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm in again.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

hook me up


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

jrandres said:


> I'm glad I followed this closely and claimed mine, can't wait to shoot it. And I can't wait to see who else will get to share in the fun! But I do feel bad for the ones that missed out


Yeah missing this would suck but a week is plenty of time. It really only takes 1 minute to check if you were a winner.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:bump:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:bump2:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

another day for t.r.u.ball and helping someone win!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

one more time


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

up thanks=
Doc


----------



## ram_bow (Aug 14, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Come on Monday, I want to see who else wins, all of us winners should make a picture and review thread when we get them.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

I winder if either can have a wristrap so it colfd be used for hunting


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Go Bills!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

gregcoya said:


> I winder if either can have a wristrap so it colfd be used for hunting


Dont see the usual sticker that covers hole for stap. Will use the Abyss for hunting. Leave it in my pocket and remove to get ready for shot


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Are we there yet


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Dont see the usual sticker that covers hole for stap. Will use the Abyss for hunting. Leave it in my pocket and remove to get ready for shot


Yeah I hunt with my boss x, and I have a pocket that zips up on my chest and I just keep it in there til I'm ready for a shot


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## XBOWMAN (May 11, 2010)

great releases made by a great company period! Keep up the great work!!1


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm so in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Go Bills!


He'll yeah! That way the lions will be first in NFC north :darkbeer:


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm a Vikings fan so I have to get my joy from the Packers loosing!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

My Colts will win today!


----------



## 3DTAZMAN (Aug 28, 2005)

Yes it's T.R.U. they make great releases!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

The Colts are about to get the win!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Go Vikings!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


Consider donating.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I wasn't able to watch the packs vs bills game, but I just checked the score....I'm doing a happy dance now...


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Do they tell the winners via pm?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

:again:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

sean1 said:


> Do they tell the winners via pm?


No they dont, they announced the names and it was up to the user to pm the op.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

jrandres said:


> No they dont, they announced the names and it was up to the user to pm the op.


Dang. You have to go back through 2700+ posts to check? I never read that you had to keep checking


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

X-file said:


> Put the winners names up again to give them a chance


Here they are. They should know by now.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Nubster said:


> 1. Big Rig 24
> 2. MADZUKI
> 3. BAKER4
> 4. CRISSMAN6903
> ...


Here they are.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Dialed_N (Nov 4, 2013)

In on this!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

congrats!
1. Big Rig 24
2. MADZUKI
3. BAKER4
4. CRISSMAN6903
5. JRANDRES
Combo - Cdpkook132


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

sean1 said:


> Dang. You have to go back through 2700+ posts to check? I never read that you had to keep checking


They said the winners would be announced that Monday so that's why I made sure to tune in, and it worked out for me, madzuki, and cdpkook. All the winners started on page 46 and ended with me on page 48. The winners have to pm the op to claim the prize like it said in the picture.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Lucky dogs.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Are they all claimed or not?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

POOREBOY said:


> Are they all claimed or not?


I don't think they are.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again to claim the un-claimed...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

jrandres said:


> They said the winners would be announced that Monday so that's why I made sure to tune in, and it worked out for me, madzuki, and cdpkook. All the winners started on page 46 and ended with me on page 48. The winners have to pm the op to claim the prize like it said in the picture.


Thanks. I missed all that.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

In for another chance


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Pttttthhhh


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hero


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

You have a mancrush


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hoping to be able to be fully back to truball tomorrow


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone donate I hope?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I did. Save the TATAS!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm
In


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

Sign me up! I would love to win one!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

jrandres said:


> They said the winners would be announced that Monday so that's why I made sure to tune in, and it worked out for me, madzuki, and cdpkook. All the winners started on page 46 and ended with me on page 48. The winners have to pm the op to claim the prize like it said in the picture.


So, if I read and understand this correctly 3 people have not claimed their fantastic early Christmas gift !!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

MADZUKI said:


> So, if I read and understand this correctly 3 people have not claimed their fantastic early Christmas gift !!


At least one Im guessing.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kellg79 said:


> We will pick the winners on Monday for the new winners if the releases aren't claimed!
> The ATA Seminar times are up so make sure you tell your dealers all of the questions you have for the show!
> View attachment 2106920


Hi sir! I sent you a pm! I don't know how I missed my name! This is so exciting. Thank you so much! I'm shaking I'm so excited lol


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Hi sir! I sent you a pm! I don't know how I missed my name! This is so exciting. Thank you so much! I'm shaking I'm so excited lol


There's another winner! Congrats dude


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

MADZUKI said:


> So, if I read and understand this correctly 3 people have not claimed their fantastic early Christmas gift !!


No idea how many were not claimed, I just knew only the 3 of us have been posting on this


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm watching for my chance


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

jrandres said:


> No idea how many were not claimed, I just knew only the 3 of us have been posting on this


I really hope I'm not too late. I messaged Tru ball just a little bit ago. This is perfect timing because I lost my ht3 last week and haven't been able to shoot until I save up enough for a new release. I'm beyond excited. My wife is making fun of me.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I really hope I'm not too late. I messaged Tru ball just a little bit ago. This is perfect timing because I lost my ht3 last week and haven't been able to shoot until I save up enough for a new release. I'm beyond excited. My wife is making fun of me.


Darnit lol


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I really hope I'm not too late. I messaged Tru ball just a little bit ago. This is perfect timing because I lost my ht3 last week and haven't been able to shoot until I save up enough for a new release. I'm beyond excited. My wife is making fun of me.


That is awesome. Congrats!!!

I think earlier they stated you just needed to send a pm by Monday to claim


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome man! Your not too late, congrats!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

You know, that's why I like this thread so much. People are still happy to see someone claim their prize! This is what this site is about.


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

I know Crissman6903 and I think he should forfiet it to his buddy....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go CRISSMAN. Congrats


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

jrandres said:


> You know, that's why I like this thread so much. People are still happy to see someone claim their prize! This is what this site is about.


Absolutly true!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

We have just been keeping it in view hoping the winners finally saw it.. Right everyone!!!


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Way to go CRISSMAN. Congrats


Thank you! I'm not sure I've ever won anything!


----------



## dadalowery (Oct 31, 2014)

Cool


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I really hope I'm not too late. I messaged Tru ball just a little bit ago. This is perfect timing because I lost my ht3 last week and haven't been able to shoot until I save up enough for a new release. I'm beyond excited. My wife is making fun of me.


Nice!All those ttt got a OG winner.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Everyone donate I hope?


This,mine was not allot but it all adds up to help a good cause.


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings (Nov 26, 2014)

very very nice


----------



## beestinger (Dec 16, 2010)

In again


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol, I would assume that if they redraw they would redraw from the original post up to the first drawing.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Lol, I would assume that if they redraw they would redraw from the original post up to the first drawing.


That's a good point, I didn't think of that


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Who knows though, hoping they are all a accounted for to be honest.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Who knows though, hoping they are all a accounted for to be honest.


I guess we will find out tomorrow.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I really hope I'm not too late. I messaged Tru ball just a little bit ago. This is perfect timing because I lost my ht3 last week and haven't been able to shoot until I save up enough for a new release. I'm beyond excited. My wife is making fun of me.


Awesome! Congrats man!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I really hope I'm not too late. I messaged Tru ball just a little bit ago. This is perfect timing because I lost my ht3 last week and haven't been able to shoot until I save up enough for a new release. I'm beyond excited. My wife is making fun of me.


Congratulations man!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucky dudes


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

congratulations!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

AK&HIboy said:


> I understand guys.Just my opinions and they are not worth much.
> 
> 
> Anywho kids to bed and small donation sent for what I can handle. Offer still stands to the first missed winner that did not claim a prize . Truball pms, said member I'll send them my personal fang GS.My opinion means nothing but I'll stand by my thoughts.


From what i gather there might be one left member to not 'claim his prize' if that's true and said member misses out my offer still stands.

Ttt for the original winners to hopefully see and claim.If anyone knows who might not have claimed their prize post there user name and lets try to pm and email if available in profile.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Just in time Crissman. That's awesome. Congrats man!


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Just in time Crissman. That's awesome. Congrats man!


No kidding! I'm extremely grateful for this. This is an awesome community with great guys.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

jhinaz said:


> congrats!
> 1. Big Rig 24
> 2. MADZUKI
> 3. BAKER4
> ...


Up for the winners.


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Good job Crissman!!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats to you Crissman !!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

MADZUKI said:


> Congrats to you Crissman !!


You as well!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Crissman6903 i like the suspense prize claim lol. Better late then never congrats


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

If we go just off who all has commented here as a winner, then there still a release unclaimed


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Will see tomorrow I guess


----------



## dantebowhunter (Apr 1, 2008)

Can I have one PLEASE?


----------



## cfinn (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Guys we all had a more than great chance to win a great prize or two this round.Its not just a freebie, if you see what TB is doing its promotional advertising but ALSO has a good cause in this giveaway. 


Not saying you owe or are greedy but lets help the company with a contribution towards a great fondation.You dont have two and some can't but in my eyes let's help those that give us a chance to win and have fun doing so.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

It's not always about free stuff or winning.TB is promoting more than that,we can help as well more than a 'TTT'.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> Ttt


Surely your desire to help bump and work 12s could give a couple bucks?If cant TTT for ya.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

AK&HIboy said:


> Surely your desire to help bump and work 12s could give a couple bucks?If cant TTT for ya.


Word.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

If you cant nhns4 I'll skip lunch and send a small fund for you.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Not being a DB just trying to keep it positive, tis the season to help if possible.


----------



## bmbrand21 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweeeeet! Im in, been wanting to try a back tension release for awhile. This may help me finally try!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

AK&HIboy said:


> If you cant nhns4 I'll skip lunch and send a small fund for you.


Nah ill take care of it.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> Nah ill take care of it.


Was not ment as rude brother.You have been around long enough to know how we all try to help each other dispite are diffrence's or opinions. That's what its about in my eyes.Good people having fun with a common reason to gather together 'archery'.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

What page is the link on.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

AK&HIboy said:


> Was not ment as rude brother.You have been around long enough to know how we all try to help each other dispite are diffrence's or opinions. That's what its about in my eyes.Good people having fun with a common reason to gather together 'archery'.


----------



## Aubie923 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great releases.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

That's what it's all about brother, we have a large group of great people and together we can do some great things all fun aside!We as archers show that we love are sport and also pull together to do more when we can


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Fun thread and winning is more than fun.With that said you all could have 2x the fun giving. Rather not used gear or old gear.If the chance to win is fun just give the chance to give a try if possible. Not saying you have too but if can try.Its allot more rewarding. I give gear to both brothers and strangers when possible. Why?To help.Wife wonders why but knows it helps others.Im no saint or reason to do so just glad to help others as I'm more than blessed with what i have.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tttttt


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> Tttttt


Lol ttt for a great group you and all included too make it fun brother.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Boom!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Get em Colin!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Monday............


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I love that pic Colin.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

no luck yet


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

im in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In for unclaimed today


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely Monday


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice pic Colin.
Hoping to start thr week off great with a new release


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Like the pic Colin.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a great shot Colin !


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone else donate?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

jrandres said:


> Anyone else donate?


Yes. But, to some that's kinda like asking a woman her weight or age.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt...In to see the winner...

If you haven't donated, please do!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Better claim prize while you still can. Hours are counting down


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

its monday ! im off work early ! 

im hoping for a win  

And that everyone else forgets to claim their win untill its my turn !!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Have they all been accounted for ?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't think so...


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

we will know shortly


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was a good day yesterday, but no shots for me. Good luck everyone today


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

hoping they didn't sneak in and claim over the weekend


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Would love to get one.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

tmv said:


> hoping they didn't sneak in and claim over the weekend


Actually I think 1 original winner (other than the three that already claimed) logged on and was able to claim his yesterday so that is pretty cool!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Ttt...In to see the winner...
> 
> If you haven't donated, please do!


Ttt


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

What a great thread!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Even if therent anynore to give away lets keep this up top. Great products/company/CS


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Time for bed. Hopefully y'all will send me a pm telling me I won.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Time for bed. Hopefully y'all will send me a pm telling me I won.


On it. Heck maybe ill shoot ya a text that you won even if you didnt. [emoji2]


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> On it. Heck maybe ill shoot ya a text that you won even if you didnt. [emoji2]


Lol. Thanks. That wouldn't surprise me. Archers messing with archers?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Pick me, pick me, pick me! [emoji16]


----------



## nobites (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

nhns4 said:


> On it. Heck maybe ill shoot ya a text that you won even if you didnt. [emoji2]


Now that I would like to see


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump it up, bump it up, bump it up up up


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## workinonit50 (Nov 12, 2014)

bump


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt...


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Curious is there is one to give away or not. Ha


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

not sure??????


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning fellers...


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Good morning fellers...


Don't tell me you have this Monday off from work as well...


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

When shall we know????


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Im sure here is a couple of hours if it is done around the same time the last one was done


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Can't wait to find out!


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

tru dat


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Waiting and hoping for a new Tru Ball!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I cant wait to see who gets to join in the fun!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I have every Sat, Sun, monday off...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> I have every Sat, Sun, monday off...


I wouldn't mind that schedule at all. The last collision center I worked for let us do 4 day weeks but we had to alternate days from time to time, but I didn't mind that at all.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> I have every Sat, Sun, monday off...


Plenty of time to cruise by my OK thread!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

jrandres said:


> I wouldn't mind that schedule at all. The last collision center I worked for let us do 4 day weeks but we had to alternate days from time to time, but I didn't mind that at all.


Been working 4/10s forever... 5am to 3:30 pm.. Love it during hunting season!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Headed to the Mtns this afternoon, my wife has a dentist appt in Weaverville.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah that would be the way to go for sure


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

In for unclaimed!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Again...


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

in one more time for t.r.u ball releases, congrats to the winner in advance!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL I was wondering if we would ever make it to the 32,000 views for the combo deal, and here we are at 41,000.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

41,000? Crazy... That is good enough for 2 releases and a accutouch...lol


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like we have 2 unclaimed so we will pick the ne winners soon! Everyone who has been on this thread has a chance to win! All of our giveaways are done by a random number generator that picks a post so good luck to everyone!
http://www.random.org/


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> 41,000? Crazy... That is good enough for 2 releases and a accutouch...lol


LOL that would be awesome


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> Looks like we have 2 unclaimed so we will pick the ne winners soon! Everyone who has been on this thread has a chance to win! All of our giveaways are done by a random number generator that picks a post so good luck to everyone!
> http://www.random.org/


Very nice, I'm excited to see who it will be. Good luck everyone!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> Looks like we have 2 unclaimed so we will pick the ne winners soon! Everyone who has been on this thread has a chance to win! All of our giveaways are done by a random number generator that picks a post so good luck to everyone!
> http://www.random.org/


Sweet!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet, good luck everyone!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Looks like we have 2 unclaimed so we will pick the ne winners soon! Everyone who has been on this thread has a chance to win! All of our giveaways are done by a random number generator that picks a post so good luck to everyone!
> http://www.random.org/


Awesome! Thanks man, can't wait...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I need some random luck!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

I need more posts...lol


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't believe there are 2 of these unclaimed


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty crazy...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

jclark_65 said:


> Can't believe there are 2 of these unclaimed


I know it, I just can't understand how you wouldn't keep checking this if you signed up for it


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

This was all for a good cause, very cool thing to be a part of.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hard to say...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Fingers crossed


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

I know, guess it shows who values the product and the sponsor... I think some expect to be called, emailed instead of taking the effort to read, follow and find out for themselves


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hopefully we are random enough to get one . LoL


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Naptime soon. Wonder who the lucky 2 will be


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Thousands of posts.. Could be anyone...lol


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Thousands of posts.. Could be anyone...lol


AnyTWO


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

Would love to be one of the two!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in. 


Kellg79 said:


> Looks like we have 2 unclaimed so we will pick the ne winners soon! Everyone who has been on this thread has a chance to win! All of our giveaways are done by a random number generator that picks a post so good luck to everyone!
> http://www.random.org/


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome releases! I'm In!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah man here we go!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm up!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Back in the saddle...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

You fellas didn't post much today.


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

There is still 2 unclaimed thats crazy.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I need a drum roll, I want to see who else gets to join in!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Guess I'll try again


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Been working 4/10s forever... 5am to 3:30 pm.. Love it during hunting season!


Miss those hrs. Been working 5 10s and a 8


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah 6 days a week gets rough after while, that's what I do at my job as well


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

This time last year where working 7 days with one day off a month. So 6 isnt bad. Lol


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Up again


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

The winners have been chosen and we are making the artwork now! Good luck again everybody!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats what im talking about!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome, good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks again to Tru Ball for this awesome giveaway


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

No got to go back to work from lunch. Going to be a long 4 hours


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope it's me!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Eyes crossed...I mean fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

One last chance!


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Eyes crossed...I mean fingers crossed everyone!


Yup fingers and eyes crossed!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Drum roll please......


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

The wait is awful


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL... nice!!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Waiting patiently....


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

good luck


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Jesse said:


> We now have a donate button, that goes directly to the Windber Research Institute! This is where I will be donating to.... Ill leave the link here again, and if you choose to donate, just click on the second to last donate bubble, and do it there..... Thank you guys so much!! Here is the link again.....http://www.windbercare.org/donateonline.asp


While we are waiting, if you have not donated to Windber, consider doing so. If everyone who entered this giveaway just donated $25, it would be a nice little gesture for a good cause that Jesse and TRUBall is supporting.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winners!*

Congratulations to the winners! Don't forget to check with your local dealers and get yours on order now!


----------



## rlovell11b (Oct 5, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations to the winners! Don't forget to check with your local dealers and get yours on order now!
> 
> View attachment 2109444
> View attachment 2109445


Congrats gents


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Woohoo!!!!! Yeah baby!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks a ton TRU Ball for the giveaway! I really appreciate it and am looking forward to trying my first quality target release!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats guys


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats awesome, I was for real hoping you would win the combo, but the second chance at this is awesome. Congrats ONARAMPAGE


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Tony you said your wife promised you a new bow if you won the combo. Still think she would let you get a new bow with winning just the 1 release?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats to the winners. these releases do look really nice. Thank you to Axcel/Truball for all of these giveaways


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

jrandres said:


> Thats awesome, I was for real hoping you would win the combo, but the second chance at this is awesome. Congrats ONARAMPAGE


Thanks bro, I appreciate it. Really pumped!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you chose hinge or thumb?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

I went with the Abyss...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Me too, cant wait to see them.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats Onarampage and Tony!


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

naturalsteel said:


> Congrats Onarampage and Tony!


Thanks!

Anyone know where Tony is? Haven't seen him...


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Hopefully he's not far away lol


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Any kind of updates on shipping dates? I know its extremely early to be worried about that but I am really anxious to see my Abyss.


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats to ALL the winners! Great job T.R.U. Ball!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry , got preoccupied... Congrats to everyone!!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh yeah


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

i need one bad!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats Rampage and Tony !!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Sorry , got preoccupied... Congrats to everyone!!!!


I'll be right over! Congrats to the new winners


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and thank you to T.R.U Ball Archery for the giveaway!.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

That guy is busy with the honeys...lol


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Big pimpin! I will be chasin the carp deer this weekend. Have to fill the tag


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just saw a buck that puts him to shame... Tank


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

No pics of that one?


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice looking releases.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Just saw a buck that puts him to shame... Tank


No luck this evening then?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Season here is long over, can only shoot them with the camera...


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't wait to see how much shine this all brass thumb release has.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

jrandres said:


> I can't wait to see how much shine this all brass thumb release has.


It will have some, then it will get dingy and tarnish..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Upkeep on brass is very high, you need to clean them more than you wipe your bum...lol


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol what's the best thing to get for good upkeep?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Upkeep on brass is very high, you need to clean them more than you wipe your bum...lol


Nah it's pretty simple. Throw them In the pouch and shoot em.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol... No comment


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Tony's gonna be POd if he misses this...I sent him a message...Hopefully he'll log on...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Lol... No comment


Beat the brass then send this guy a please help and hope he has time!Or just beg him and keep at it!lol busy guy but he cant stay away from candy coating!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Lol... No comment


Frosty beverages in the release pouch really keeps the brass shining


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Season here is long over, can only shoot them with the camera...


Got you still have about 2 months of hunting left here


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't let this thread go away guys! Bump it up so we can try to get some more donations. Just because the giveaway is over doesn't mean that we can't help out this awesome cause that Jesse has put together.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners, this product much like the New Accutouch will not disappoint! I got real serious about shooting the last couple of weeks and the Broadwater Abyss is my release of choice! it will not be long before they hit the door! I am actually watching the staff right now make the first Accutouch Slider Sights!

Brandon


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I cannot wait for my Abyss to hit my front door step. Im really hoping it comes in before the end of the year, a guy can hope can't he?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Congratulations to all the winners, this product much like the New Accutouch will not disappoint! I got real serious about shooting the last couple of weeks and the Broadwater Abyss is my release of choice! it will not be long before they hit the door! I am actually watching the staff right now make the first Accutouch Slider Sights!
> 
> Brandon


Nice, need to call in order for all 3 soon


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

OHHH WOW ... Just found out I won.... I am soo grateful !!! Thanks to the guys for letting me know and OMG !!! my wife said yes to the new bow too !!! WOWOWOWOWOWO!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

That's awesome, what kind of bow are you getting?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go Tony!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tony Bagnall said:


> OHHH WOW ... Just found out I won.... I am soo grateful !!! Thanks to the guys for letting me know and OMG !!! my wife said yes to the new bow too !!! WOWOWOWOWOWO!!!


Nice. Hard to beat a free pass for a new bow and winning a release


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats to all who won and the generosity of Tru Ball ....it was fun waiting to see if you won


----------



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

Count me in as well


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I am looking at a Victory or a second E35 as a target bow... I feel so lucky !!!!


----------



## gserbele (Sep 27, 2014)

They both look awesome!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

The Victory looks like a winner for sure


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jrandres said:


> The Victory looks like a winner for sure


Been meaning to get to local shop to try 1. He had 10 black victorys on order. Not sure if theres any left now


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I really want to shoot one too


----------



## Bill- (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Love the looks!!!


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

Hope I didn't miss out, computer was down for a week.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

lets go


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Up top


----------



## RC-Los17 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Its over


----------



## monster mr8 (Mar 24, 2013)

oh yea...just maybe I'll be one of the 3500


----------



## azelkaholic (Dec 5, 2004)

Been shooting tru ball releases for 9 years . Never a problem. Always ready to work when i need them.


----------



## nate0404 (Dec 7, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Very nice. [ Later


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

me please


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Its over


----------



## enemyofsilence (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome looking release!


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet looking, need to try one out.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i thought this was over and have skipped a day or two,back in now!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

It is over


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> It is over


Shhhh


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Free is for me.


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll try again.


----------



## ontargetvail (Jan 8, 2014)

In again


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

hook me up


----------



## Tjcbowman (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll take one


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Tjcbowman said:


> I'll take one


You will have to buy it. This giveaway is OVER.


----------



## rekrej (Dec 16, 2014)

Are they available in Sweden?


----------



## RLtarget (Dec 6, 2008)

Sign Me Up Please


----------



## 4ferraros (Dec 14, 2013)

I will pick the Fulkrum. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## mike11204 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does the abyss have an adjustable head but not the fulkrum?


----------



## nate0404 (Dec 7, 2013)

sweet


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome company! Great seeing them do giveaways.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Would love to try one out! Thanks!


----------



## 3dokmb (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

The giveaway is over guys! And the Fulkrum does have an adjustable head just like the Abyss.


----------



## kbru22 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would love to win one of these.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

kbru22 said:


> i would love to win one of these.


the giveaway is over!!!


----------



## old trev (Nov 26, 2013)

Do they come in different finger sizes ,like sausage fingers size etc. Would be fabulous to win one things are a bit hard to get to try out here .


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

old trev said:


> Do they come in different finger sizes ,like sausage fingers size etc. Would be fabulous to win one things are a bit hard to get to try out here .


Medium or large are the 2 sizes


----------



## Hoyt_03 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would love to try the fulkrum!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

The giveaway might be over but you can still use this thread to ask questions or post reviews!


----------



## RangerZ520 (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like an improvement.


----------



## power (Feb 4, 2011)

I m in...


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in! Cheers--BB


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Will someone lock this thing, it is over, had been for over a month.


----------



## enemyofsilence (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

